#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  سلطة الديماغوجيا.. ديماغوجيا السلطة ../ بقلم: د. خضر محجز

## د . محمد أيوب

سلطة الديماغوجيا.. ديماغوجيا السلطة ../ بقلم: د. خضر محجز
التاريخ : 05 / 11 / 2007  الساعة :  17:18 	  


"إِنَّ الله يبغض البليغ من الرجال الذي يتخلل بلسانه، كما تتخلل الباقرة بلسانها"
حديث صحيح أخرجه كل من أبي داود والترمذي

تعتمد الديماغوجيا خطاباً غير منطقي وغير عقلاني: يخاطب الغرائز ويخدر الشعور. فالديماغوجي لا يلجأ إلى البرهان، لأن من حق البرهان أن يبعث على التفكير، وأن يوقظ الحذر. والكلام الديماغوجي مبسط يعتمد على جهل سامعيه وسذاجتهم؛ ومن هنا قدرته على السيطرة، التي يمارسها على المخيّلة الجماعية، لدى الجماهير البسيطة.

ولعل في هذا التعريف ما يجيب على السؤال المركزي في ديموقراطيات العالم الثالث: لماذا يحظى الديماغوجيون بحضور لافت بين البسطاء؟.

هناك تعارض وتناقض بين الحضارة والغرائز. أدرك ذلك الإنسان مبكراً. وأدركت ذلك الشرائع السماوية، منذ آدم ونوح إلى محمد صلوات الله عليهم. لكن الخطباء الديماغوجيين لا يهمهم هذا الإدراك في شيء، لأن كل ما يسعون إليه هو اقتناص السلطة بكل وسيلة. وخلال رحلتهم الماكرة، في تغييب العقل والعلم، يستعينون بالغرائز: 

فالشرائع تطالب الإنسان بالعفو، لكن الديماغوجيا تركز على الثأر، واستثارة الغرائز الأولية، الدافعة إلى السبق بالقتل حفاظاً على البقاء. 

والشرائع تجعل الجنس وسيلة وهدفاً في آن: وسيلة لحفظ النوع، وهدفاً للمتعة السامية. لكن الديماغوجيا ـ الدينية على وجه الخصوص ـ تحول الجنس إلى عملية جماع (مستمر) لأكبر عدد من الجميلات. 

والشرائع تبيح الإثراء الحلال، بشرط مراعاة حاجات المحرومين، والديماغوجيا تحول الوطن إلى (منهبة كبرى) تمنع السؤال عن أصل الثروة، خشية اكتشاف ما لا يسر الخاطر.

والشرائع تأمر بحب المخالفين والحرص على إقناعهم، فيما تأمر الديماغوجيا باستبعاد الآخر وإلغائه، باعتباره (كالأنعام بل هم أضل سبيلا). 

والشرائع تأمر بالوفاء بالعهود والمواثيق، حتى لو رافق ذلك شعور بالغبن، فيما الديماغوجيا لا تمانع في نقض العهود ونكث الأيمان المغلظة ـ حتى لو كانت في حجر الكعبة ـ مبررة ذلك بما يمكن أن تسميه (مصلحة الجماعة)... 

ولئن كان أول شيء فعله الإنسان ـ بمجرد أن نزل عن الشجرة ـ اختراع القوانين، ومنح سلطة تطبيقها للهيئة الاجتماعية، والتعهد باحترامها؛ فلقد جاء وقت رأينا فيه جميعاً كيف عمد هؤلاء الخطباء الديماغوجيون إلى ضرب سلطة القانون في الصميم، بحيث لم يعد من الغريب أن ترى شخصاً (شديد التدين) يستقل سيارة لا تحمل لوحة أرقام، مستعيضاً عنها بعبارة (لا إله إلا الله)، مخطوطة على ورقة مقواة، ومعلقة مكان (اللوحة الجاهلية)!. 

وأنا لا أعرف كيف يمكن لشرطي أن يضبط سيارة مخالفة لا تحمل إلا (لا إله إلا الله)، ثم لا يتهم بالكفر؟!.

وفي هذا الصدد لا أرى بأساً في الاستشهاد بحادثة رأيتها بأم عيني، حيث حول خطيب ديماغوجي ذات احتفال بيوم العيد إلى مأتم، ومظاهرة عدوانية، لمجرد أنه رأى بعضاً من الناس يهزجون ويرقصون الدبكة ويغنون. حيث جمع ثلة من أمثاله، وحرضهم على الهتاف الصاخب: (الله أكبر)، ليشوشوا على الاحتفال. 

فلهذا ولغيره، لا يجب أن تؤخذ الحقائق من أفواه الخطباء. ومن لم يصدق فلينظر حوله الآن ليرى كيف انقلبت الديماغوجيا على كل شعاراتها المعلنة.

إن الخطاب الديني هو خطاب عقلاني في الأصل، حتى وهو يستعين بالعواطف. لأن العواطف التي يستعين بها هي عواطف سامية، لا مجرد غرائز متوحشة، وتظل محكومة بالعقل. لكن الخطيب الديماغوجي ـ الذي لا تهمه القوانين ولا مسيرة الحضارة ولا حتى الأديان السماوية ـ لا يرى ذلك ولا يسمعه، لأن همه مركز على تحقيق مصلحته في الوصول إلى السلطة. إنه يمتهن كلمة الله، ويشتغل بها، بغض النظر عن الحقائق الموضوعية.

الديماغوجيا تكره الديموقراطية، لأنها دولة مؤسسات تقدم الكفء على غيره، بينما الديماغوجي لا يملك غير لسانه الصاخب وحركات ذراعيه البلهاء. وهيهات للسان وحده أن يبين كيف حصل هذا الشخص على كل هذه الثروة، رغم أنه منحدر من عائلة فقيرة، وأن دخله المعلن لا يكاد يكفيه لرحلات اللحوم المشوية، التي يمارسها سبعة أيام في الأسبوع. 

قل لديماغوجي: من أين لك هذا؟. ثم راجعني لتقول لي بماذا أجابك. هذا إن تمكنت من المشي على قدميك بعدها. 

قل لديماغوجي: من أين اشتريت قطعة الأرض الفلانية، وأنت لا تعمل إلا موظفاً بسيطاً، في دائرة مراقبة أموال الأيتام؟. ثم راجعني لتخبرني بجوابه، إذا تمكنت من الإفلات من خطبة عصماء يلعن فيها سنسفيل آبائك، باسم الدين. 

قل لخطيب ديماغوجي: لماذا استوليتم على أرض فلان، ولماذا لا تعيدونها له؟. ثم تعال إلي لتخبرني كيف اتهمك بأنك (دحلاني) انقلابي تحب (العلمانيين). 

قل لخطيب ديماغوجي: كيف تدعو الناس إلى القناعة، وتكييف أنفسهم على خمسة شواكل يومياً، ثم لا تخجل عندما تنهي خطبتك بركوب سيارة ثمنها عشرات الآلاف من الدنانير؟!. ثم تعال إليّ، مشياً على قدميك، إن استطعت إلى ذلك سبيلا!.

قل لخطيب ديماغوجي: لماذا توظفون في أجهزة القمع فئة معينة من الناس، ثم تبيحونها محاباة أشكالها من المخلوقات، وقمع باقي الفئات (التي هي أرقى منها في سلم التطور الاجتماعي)؟. ثم أخبرني بربك ماذا حدث لك، أو ماذا لم يحدث لك؟.

الديماغوجيا تكره علم الحساب، لأنه يقرر أن واحد زائد واحد يساوي اثنين. بينما الديماغوجي يقرر أن الرزق من عند الله، وأن عليك أن تقتنع بأن حاصل جمع مرتب موظف بسيط، يتيح له استبدال السيارة بأفضل منها، والزوجة بأجمل، منها والبيت بأوسع منه، وأن عليك كذلك أن تثق بـ(أمناء الأمة) ليأكلوك، ويشربوك، ويزردوك، ثم يخرجوك مع فضلاتهم، باسم نصوص لا تعرف من أين جاؤوا بها، ولا كيف يفسرونها. 

لقد رأيت من الديماغوجيين من يقول لك عند اعتراضك على بعض تصرفات إخوانه: التمس لأخيك عذراً، فإن لم تجد له عذراً، فقل: لعل له عذراً لا أعلمه!. فبالله عليكم، هل رأى أحد من الناس شيئاً يشبه هذا عند غير الديماغوجيين؟!.

ولقد رأيت من الديماغوجيين من يقول لي بأن علي أن أذهب إلى (بنك الله) لأقبض مرتبي الشهري حلالاً، بدلاً من مال محمود عباس (الحرام). وعندما طلبت منه أن يتوقف بدوره عن العمل في أجهزة القمع، ثم يذهب معي آخر الشهر إلى (ذات البنك) الذي دلني عليه، ليرى إن كان الله قد صرف له حساباً باسمه هناك. ولكنه بدلاً من أن يفعل ما أمرني به، حدق في بعينين غاضبتين تقولان: والله لأطخنك ذات يوم. 

الديماغوجيا تستبدل التاريخ بالأسطورة، وتقرر أننا أفضل الخلق، رغم أننا أرذلهم؛ وأننا بُعثنا لهداية العالمين، بينما نحن نصدر أولادنا إلى لندن، ليأكلوا من أموال دافع الضرائب البريطاني، ثم يفرشوا ساحة (بيكاديللي) بكتب حول (عذاب القبر ونعيمه) و(حقيقة السحر والجن) و(التداوي بالأعشاب)... وفي آخر النهار لا يرون بأساً في أن يدسوا المتفجرات في الحافلات العامة، التي تقل أناساً يأكلون من خيرهم، ويأمنون على أنفسهم من طغيان حكامهم في بلادهم؛ مجادلين بأن هؤلاء لم يعودوا (أهل كتاب) وأنه (لا ذمة) لهم ولا عهد ولا ميثاق. ثم لا بأس بعدُ من أن يشنوا على اليهود حروباً كلامية زاعقة، حول (نقض العهود) و(شعب الله المختار)... 

الديماغوجيا تستبدل الحياة بالموت، إذ تستعين على رفض صحيح الدين بالفتاوى الموروثة من عهود الانحطاط. ولقد لا يعلم الكثيرون أن أغلب الفتاوى، التي يتم ترويجها اليوم، ليست من زمن الخلفاء الراشدين أو الأئمة الأربعة، بل كلها منقولة عن (علماء العصر المملوكي). وكأن الاجتهاد البشري توقف عند عهود السلاطين، الذين لم يرثوا السلطة إلا بالسيف!. وكأن الحياة العربية باتت عقيمة عاجزة عن إخراج من يناقش مسائل البنوك، وهل هي مؤسسات ربوية أم لا؟ ومسائل التأمين الاجتماعي، وهل هي قمار أم لا؟ ومسائل تداول السلطة ومراقبتها ودواعي الخروج عليها... 

إن الديماغوجيا لا تحسن ذلك كله، أو بعضه، لأن كل ذلك هو فن الحياة. وفن الحياة لا يعرفه الديماغوجيون. إنها لا تحسن إلا أن توجهك إلى مؤسساتها المالية، لتدفع الربا أضعافاً مضاعفة باسم الدين. جرب أن تذهب إلى أي (بنك إسلامي) لتحصل على قرض بهدف شراء بيت، ثم جرب أن تفعل ذلك مع (بنك ربوي) لتكتشف أن فوائد (البنك الإسلامي) أكبر بكثير، رغم أنها تلبس فوق رأسها عمامة دونها عمامة شيخ الأزهر.

الديماغوجيا لا تعترف بأن (الناس سواسية كأسنان المشط). ورغم أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم هو من قال ذلك ـ كوديعة ثقافية لا تقبل النقض في آخر ما نُقل عنه من كلام ـ إلا أننا نرى كيف تقسم الديماغوجيا الشعب إلى درجات: فالحكام في الطبقة الأولى، وعلماء السلطان في الطبقة الثانية، بينما الباقون مجرد عامة، أو دهماء، أو سوقة، أو رعاع، أو سفلة، أو غوغاء...

عندما يقتنص الديماغوجي أصوات (السفلة)، في انتخابات ما، فإنه يكون قد قرر في نفسه، مسبقاً، ضرورة خداعهم: باعتبارهم عامة لا يعلمون.

كما يكون قد نوى في نفسه، مسبقاً، أكل أرزاقهم؛ باعتبارهم دهماء كالحيوانات التي يكفيها العشب.

وبالتأكيد فإنه يكون قد عقد قلبه، مسبقاً، على نية قهرهم على (النظام) الذي يقرره لهم ـ بمعزل عن مصالحهم ـ باعتبارهم رعاعاً يستحقون أن يُجبَروا على طاعة أولي الأمر.

ولا شك أنه قد وعد نزعاته الموروثة القديمة، مسبقاً، باستخدام العنف في تأديبهم؛ باعتبارهم سوقة فضائحيين. 

ولا ريب كذلك أنه كان قد اعتقد، مسبقاً، بأنه يستطيع بالفعل أن يسخر من عقولهم بسرد القصص المضحكة، على اعتبار أنهم مجرد غوغاء تعجبهم الأصوات دون الأفعال...

وهكذا. 

ولكن ما يجري في الواقع هو، في الغالب، غير ما يعتقد الديماغوجي وما يفعل. ورغم أن جهل الديماغوجي ـ الذي هو طبيعة لازمة له ـ لا يدله على أن للكلام تاريخاً، وأن الألفاظ لا تُلقى هكذا على عواهنها، دون اعتبار لما فعلته الدنيا بها؛ ورغم أن الديماغوجي لا يزال متصوراً أن الكلام مجرد نشاط صوتي يُلقى من فوق المنابر كالضجيج؛ إلا أن الحقيقة سوف تبقى هي الحقيقة، وسيظل الكلام نشاطاً إنسانياً معبراً عما يدور في الوعي: 

عندما تعتبر شخصاً ما مجرد مخلوق سوقي، فسوف يغدو مباحاً لنا أن ندرك أن تعبيرك هذا يحمل في طياته الرغبة في التأديب العنيف. 

إن معجمنا اللغوي ليدل على شخصيتنا الحضارية. فماذا سوف أعتقد عندما أسمع شخصاً يشتم الرئيس المنتخب ويتهمه بالخيانة، إلا أنه قد أهدر دمه؟. 

وكيف سأصدق أن من يخرج (ببغاواته) لتردد لازمات كلامية قبيحة عن (سلطة رام الله) يريد بالفعل حواراً وحلاً ووحدة لجناحي الوطن!؟. 

ألا يمكن لي حينئذ، وألا أستطيع، أن أستذكر ما قالته الديماغوجيا حول يهودية ياسر عرفات وخيانته، ثم انقلابها على نفسها من بعدُ، لتترحم عليه، وتقتنص منه الأموال، ثم أقارن كل ذلك بما يقال اليوم عن (حكومة دايتون)!؟. 

وكيف لي أن أنسى الحرمة المزعومة للدخان، وأنا أرى كيف تتاجر به الديماغوجيا اليوم. فيما نعلم جميعاً كيف وقفت ذات يوم لتعادي كل معتقل النقب، وترمي الدخان في المراحيض، خشية اضطرارها إلى إهدائه لعناصر ليست من حزبها؟. 

أما الآن فلنحاول إحصاء بعض ما وعدتنا به الديماغوجيا، وبعض ما أخفقت في تحقيقه:

§ وعدتنا الديماغوجيا بالتغيير من الأسوأ إلى الأفضل. فهل اختارت للمجلس التشريعي من يناقشون ويحاسبون، أم اختارت مجموعة (خطباء) يحسنون حمل العصي ومنع زملائهم من عقد الاجتماعات المقررة؟. إنها لديموقراطية، إسلامية، شورية، من نوع فريد، هذه التي ننعم بها تحت سلطة الديماغوجيا!.

§ وعدتنا الديماغوجيا بمحاربة الفساد. فهل بدأت برؤوس الفساد من كبار الديماغوجيين، أم أننا لا زلنا نرى المتنفذين (المتدينين) الذين أتوا بالحصار غير محاصرين، والذين رفعوا الأسعار غير جائعين؟. فليطولن حرماننا إذن، وليمتدن جوعنا، ما امتدت سلطة الديماغوجيا في هذه البقعة الحزينة من أرض الله!.

§ وعدتنا الديماغوجيا بالأمن. فهل نحن الآن آمنون، أم أننا لا نزال نسمع ـ في كل ساعة من نهار ـ أن فلاناً قد خُطف من بيته، ولم يعلم أحد من فعل به ذلك؟. فإذا كان ما نعيشه اليوم هو الأمن. وإذا كانت عيني لم تكذباني وأنا أرى طفلاً من (جماعة المسلمين)، لا يتعدى عمره الثانية عشرة، يحمل بندقية مهيأة للإطلاق، يدور بها في الشارع؛ فيا لطول (أمننا) هنا، ويا لطول ما تنالنا طلقات حاملي البواريد الصغار!. 

§ وعدتنا الديماغوجيا بخفض الأسعار. فهل صارت أنبوبة الغاز بعشرين شيكلاً، بدل ثلاثين كنا ندفعها في زمن (سلطة دحلان الفاسدة)، وهل صار كيس الطحين بستين، بدل مائة كنا ندفعها في زمن (سلطة عباس الفاسدة)؟!. أم أن أنبوبة الغاز صارت بخمس وخمسين، وكيس الطحين صار بمائة وأربعين؟!. دع عنك المحروقات والمواصلات والخضروات والعلف والدجاج واللحوم، فكل هذا لم يعد ضرورياً لنا في ظل سلطة الديماغوجيا!. 

§ وعدتنا الديماغوجيا بتأمين السلع. فهل تم ذلك، أم أنها اكتفت من الغنيمة بإلقاء اللوم على الجهات المحاصِرة؟. وهل ستظل الديماغوجيا تتبرأ من مسؤوليتها في تأمين السلع الأساسية للناس، طوال مدة حكمها؟. إننا إذن لأتعس شعب، مارس أتعس انتخابات!.

§ وعدتنا الديماغوجيا بالفرص المتساوية في الوظائف والعمل. فهل تم توظيف بواب واحد، في وزارة واحدة، من خارج حزبهم؟. إننا إذن لمرغمون على التحول إلى مناصرين للديماغوجيا، لكي ننال خبزتنا!.

§ وعدتنا الديماغوجيا بتقديم المجرمين للعدالة. فهل تم تقديم قتلة أطفال (بعلوشة) و(الموسه) وغيرهم للعدالة. أم أنها اكتفت من العدالة بالتمثيل بجثة (سميح المدهون) أمام جهات العالم الأربع، رغم أن الرسول ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ قال: "لا أمثل، فيمثل الله بي". فهل بات الديماغوجيون مقررين رفض الاستماع إلى أوامر من بالاستناد المزعوم إليه نالوا سلطتهم؟.أم اتخذت الديماغوجيا قرارها باستبدال المحاكمات القانونية بالمحاكمات الشوارعية والتمثيل المتلفز؟!. إننا إذن لواقعون ضحية من لا يخجل ولا يرحم.

§ وعدتنا الديماغوجيا باستنهاض العمق العربي، وتحفيزه للوقوف مع قضيتنا العادلة. فهل فعلت ذلك، أم اختارت التحالف مع قوى إقليمية بعيدة، لتنال سخط الجوار العربي واحتقاره، ومشاركته ـ من ثم ـ في فرض الحصار علينا؟. إنه إذن لحصار سيطول، ما ظلت لغة الخطاب الديماغوجي هي السائدة!.

§ وعدتنا الديماغوجيا بوضع الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب. فهل اختارت لسلطتها المختصين والخبراء، أم أنها فضلت أن تعين في المناصب العليا (أهل الثقة من قريش) ولو كانوا مجرد حمقى وبلهاء؟. فهل بات على القضاة وحراس القانون أن يشتغلوا حمقى وبلهاء، ليقع عليهم الاختيار لشغل المناصب العامة؟!. إنها لدولة فريدة هذه التي سيحكمها أمثال هؤلاء، بتفويض من الديماغوجيا!.

وأخيراً:

هل سمع أحد في العالم بحكومة كحكومتنا؟. وشعب كشعبنا؟. وعلاقة بين الحاكم والمحكوم كعلاقتنا؟. 

لقد علمنا أن وظيفة الحكومة، في الدولة الحديثة، خدمة الشعب ورعاية مصالح الناس، وأن وظيفة الناس مراقبة الحكومة ونقد أخطائها، ومطالبتها بالمزيد من الشفافية والمحاسبة. فما بال الهرم الآن وقد أصبح مقلوباً على رأسه، في ظل سلطة هؤلاء الذين يقولون عن أنفسهم (حكاماً متدينين)؟!. وهل أصبح دور الشعب مقتصراً على خدمة الحكومة وتأمين مصالحها، ثم البحث لإخفاقاتها المتكاثرة عن الأعذار؟!. وهل تحول دور الحكومة من سلطة تنفيذية، ترعى تطبيق القانون، إلى مجموعة (دعاة) ينادون بضرورة الالتزام بقانون، هم أنفسهم لا يلتزمون به؟!. 

فإذا كان ذلك كذلك، فلتصدر الحكومة (المتدينة) قرارها بتحويل الشعار المشهور من (الشرطة في خدمة الشعب) إلى (الشعب في خدمة الشرطة). فهذا والله أقرب إلى واقع الحال، هنا في غزة، بعد سيطرة (المتدينين) عليها، ذات نكبة متجددة.

وبعد؛

فإنني أدعو السيد إسماعيل هنية، إلى المداومة على أكل الزعتر دون زيت، ليس لمجرد التأسي بمتوسطي الحال، الذين لم يعودوا يجدون ثمن الزعتر المصبوغ بالألوان السامة؛ بل تطبيقاً حقيقياً وشفافاً لدعوته المبكرة لنا بالاكتفاء بالزعتر. إن عليه أن يفعل ذلك أولاً، ثم يتخذ من الوسائل ما هو كفيل بطمأنتنا أنه لا يفعل إلا ذلك، ثم فليطلب منا الطاعة التامة، كما فعل عمر بن الخطاب ـ رضي الله عنه ـ مع الأعرابي الذي اعترض على طول ثوبه من الغنائم. أليس هو عمر هذا الذي كنسوا بفضله أصوات البسطاء؟!. أم أن لهم عمراً آخر، لا يحسن إلا قطع أعناق المرتدين؟!.

إنني أدعو الوزراء، في حكومة الأمر الواقع في غزة، إلى الاقتداء بالسيد إسماعيل هنية، في ذلك، وأن لا يثوروا عليه ولا يستعينوا عليه بسلطة الحزب، الذي يقولون إنه (حزب إسلامي على نهج النبوة)، لأن من أسباب تحقق الصمود أن يطيعوا الله ورسوله وأولي الأمر منهم. أم أن السيد إسماعيل هنية هو من أولي الأمر علينا، نحن الشعب المنكوب فقط، دون كوادر حزبه المتدين؟!.

إنني أدعو هؤلاء الذين وظفهم إسماعيل هنية، بأن يمتنعوا عن اقتناص كوبونات الفقراء لجيوبهم، لأن لها أصحاباً، الله سوف يسألهم عنهم ذات يوم قريب.

إنني أدعو كبار المشايخ، الذين يقبضون مرتباتهم بآلاف الدنانير، أن يتبرعوا بكل ما زاد عن تكاليف الخبز والزعتر، ليطعموا به الفقراء من جيرانهم، الذين اقتنصوا أصواتهم ذات انتخابات بائسة. 

لقد ربط رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ على بطنه حجرين، ذات مجاعة. ولم تمتد يده لتأخذ من المال، الذي يستحق خمسه بنص القرآن. فهل ربط نواب التشريعي وأغنياء الحزب المتدين على بطونهم المتدلية حجراً واحداً؟. أم أنهم تمادوا في الثريد والعسل، ثم اكتفوا برشوة ضمائرهم بقليل من ربطات الخبز، التي يوزعونها ـ من المخابز المملوكة لحزبهم ـ على أعوانهم بالليل.؟!

فيا أيها الناس: حتى الخبز يحتاج إلى قليل من الزعتر، كما أفتى بذلك السيد الجهبذ إسماعيل هنية. ويا أيها الناس: حتى من ليسوا أعضاء في حزبكم الميمون يحتاجون، في معيشتهم إلى الخبز، والقليل من الزعتر.

أم أن عليهم بالفعل دفع ثمن انتخابهم لكم، ذات انتخابات تخللها الكثير من الديماغوجيا المتسربلة بالدين؟!. 

يا أيها الذين آمنوا، لم تقولون ما لا تفعلون؟!. كبر مقتاً عند الله أن تقولوا ما لا تفعلون 
صدق الله العظيم



ملاحظة : تعرفت إلى الشيخ خضر محجز سنة 1988م في سجن النقب في القسم رقم 5 من كيلي بيت" السجن ب " ، كان قد اعتقل على خلفية انتمائه لحركة المقاومة الإسلامية وكنا نتحاور حول بعض الممارسات السلبية لبعض التننظيمات في انتفاضة 1987م ، وقد حصل على درجة الدكتوراة في الأدب بعد ذلك ويعمل حاليا في وزارة الثقافة بينما رفضت العمل في أية وظيفة حكومية بعد توقيع أوسلو لأنني أعارض الاتفاقية لأنها لن تقدم لنا أبسط حقوقنا .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

عزيزى  د. خضر محجز 
أحمدك يارب اللغة العربية الفصحى فرقت بين كلمتى "السلطه" و "السلاطه"
و لكن فى العاميه المصريه ليس هناك فرق بين "السلطه" و "السلطه" إلا إذا كنا حنشكل العاميه المصريه
و أنا حقوم حاكل طبق سلطه خضرا مشكله علشان أفهم كلمة "الديماغوجيا" إياها
و لكن هل هذا المصطلح مشتق من "الدماغ" و آخرته "وجيا" زى جيولوجيا و سيكولوجيا و غيره كتير متعدش
أم انه الــ  Demagogy ذلك المصطلح السياسى اليونانى و الذى معناه السيطرة على مشاعر العامة عن طريق مخاوف الناس و تطلعاتهم..الخ

و هاك التعريف التالى:
*ديماجوجي*

*من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة*


*مصطلح ديماجوجي يعنى من المنظور الاستراتيجي : سياسة تهدف إلى الحصول على وتنمية القوة والسلطة السياسية من خلال التقرب من والاعتماد على الأحكام المسبقة ومخاوف المجتمع وتطلعاته وخصوصا من خلال الاعلام الناقد والساخر واحيانا من خلال اعتماد افكار وطنية وشعبية. أو تعنى باختصار: سياسة تملق الشعب من أجل تهييجه.*

----------


## the_chemist

يا دكتور خضر حتى لو كان تعريفك خطأ أم صواب كأنك تتحدث عن سدنة و كهنة الصنم الأكبر في هذه الأمة عبدالناصر فكم سرقوا و نهبوا و انتهكوا و فعلوا كل ما لا يعقل و لم يحاسبهم أحد
و نجد اليوم القذافى في نفس الطريق و كان صدام حسين
و اليوم في مصر حدث و لا حرج

----------


## د . محمد أيوب

> عزيزى  د. خضر محجز 
> أحمدك يارب اللغة العربية الفصحى فرقت بين كلمتى "السلطه" و "السلاطه"
> و لكن فى العاميه المصريه ليس هناك فرق بين "السلطه" و "السلطه" إلا إذا كنا حنشكل العاميه المصريه
> و أنا حقوم حاكل طبق سلطه خضرا مشكله علشان أفهم كلمة "الديماغوجيا" إياها
> و لكن هل هذا المصطلح مشتق من "الدماغ" و آخرته "وجيا" زى جيولوجيا و سيكولوجيا و غيره كتير متعدش
> أم انه الــ  Demagogy ذلك المصطلح السياسى اليونانى و الذى معناه السيطرة على مشاعر العامة عن طريق مخاوف الناس و تطلعاتهم..الخ
> 
> و هاك التعريف التالى:
> *ديماجوجي*
> ...


هل تناولت صحن السلطة الخضراء المشكلة؟ وهل فهمت مضمون المقال الذي هو بيت القصيد بدلا من أن تتناول جزئية لا تسمن ولا تغني من جوع ، القضية ليست ديماغوغي أو ديماجوجي ، القضية تكمن في حقائق أوردها المقال على قاعدة وشهد شاهد من أهلها لأنه كان من أهل البيت ويعرف عنه وعما يدور فيه أكثر مما نعرف، أما التعريف الذي أوردته فهو في صالح كاتب المقال وليس ضده بأي حال من الأحوال لأن ما حدث فعلا هو السيطرة على مشاعر الناس من خلال استغلال مخاوفهم وتطلعاتهم ، كان من المفروض أن تخوض في جوهر الموضوع وأن تطرح رأيك فيما قدمه الكاتب لا أن تكتفي بقشرة اسمها الديماغوغيا حتى يرد كاتب المقال عليك ، ويفترض أن يرد على الكاتب من يمسهم الموضوع .

----------


## د . محمد أيوب

> يا دكتور خضر حتى لو كان تعريفك خطأ أم صواب كأنك تتحدث عن سدنة و كهنة الصنم الأكبر في هذه الأمة عبدالناصر فكم سرقوا و نهبوا و انتهكوا و فعلوا كل ما لا يعقل و لم يحاسبهم أحد
> و نجد اليوم القذافى في نفس الطريق و كان صدام حسين
> و اليوم في مصر حدث و لا حرج


يكفي عبد الناصر فخرا أنه بنى السد العالي الذي حمى مصر من العطش وأنه أمم القنال وحررها وأنه أنصف الفقراء الذين كانوا يئنون تحت وطأة ظلم الباشوات وأنه لم يكن لصا مثل من يكرهونه ويخافونه حيا وميتا لأنهم يخشون الأفكار التي طرحها ، وأخيرا يكفيه فخرا أنه جعل العرب يفتخرون بعروبتهم ، عبد الناصر ترك وراءه عندما مات مبلغ 84 جنيه مصري فقط هي بقية راتبه ولم يكن يمكلك بيتا خاصا به بل إن أسرته تركت البيت الذي كانت تسكن فيه في سراي القبة لأنه ملك للدولة بينما امتلك غيره  الملايين ممن يتسترون بالدين، ما هكذا تورد الإبل لأن!!! الموضوع لا يتعلق بعبد الناصر بل يتعلق بما يجري في غزة ، رجاء لا تخلطوا الأوراق ولا تسيئوا إلى رجل رفع من شأن مصر والعرب في العالم كله .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> هل تناولت صحن السلطة الخضراء المشكلة؟ وهل فهمت مضمون المقال الذي هو بيت القصيد بدلا من أن تتناول جزئية لا تسمن ولا تغني من جوع ، القضية ليست ديماغوغي أو ديماجوجي ، القضية تكمن في حقائق أوردها المقال على قاعدة وشهد شاهد من أهلها لأنه كان من أهل البيت ويعرف عنه وعما يدور فيه أكثر مما نعرف، أما التعريف الذي أوردته فهو في صالح كاتب المقال وليس ضده بأي حال من الأحوال لأن ما حدث فعلا هو السيطرة على مشاعر الناس من خلال استغلال مخاوفهم وتطلعاتهم ، كان من المفروض أن تخوض في جوهر الموضوع وأن تطرح رأيك فيما قدمه الكاتب لا أن تكتفي بقشرة اسمها الديماغوغيا حتى يرد كاتب المقال عليك ، ويفترض أن يرد على الكاتب من يمسهم الموضوع .


 
*عزيزى د. محمد أيوب*
*ألم تلاحظ أن نقدى ليس لك و إنما كان موجها للكاتب الحقيقى للمقال و هو  د. خضر محجز و المفروض هو بنفسه الذى يعقب على نقدى...و نحن من نصنف ككتاب و نقاد ساخرين لا يهمنا صلب الموضوع بقدر ما يهمنا جذور الموضوع و مفيش مانع قشوره أيضا...شفت عمرك برتقاله بدون قشره أو موزه بدون قشره...لا موز و لا برتقال بدون قشر...*
*أقشرلك موزه مغربى منقطه تاكلها بالهنا و الشفا!*
*لسه طبق السلطة مكملشى أصلى مش لاقى حبتين "ديماجوجيا" عند الفكهانى!*



أما النقاش حول عبد الناصر و تابعه الأمين عبد الحكيم و جنية البحر برلنتى فقد قتل بحثا و نقاشا و مجاله ليس فى موضوع "الديماجوجيا" أو "الديماغوجيا" متفرقشى فكله عند العرب "صابون"!

----------


## the_chemist

> يكفي عبد الناصر فخرا أنه بنى السد العالي الذي حمى مصر من العطش وأنه أمم القنال وحررها وأنه أنصف الفقراء الذين كانوا يئنون تحت وطأة ظلم الباشوات وأنه لم يكن لصا مثل من يكرهونه ويخافونه حيا وميتا لأنهم يخشون الأفكار التي طرحها ، وأخيرا يكفيه فخرا أنه جعل العرب يفتخرون بعروبتهم ، عبد الناصر ترك وراءه عندما مات مبلغ 84 جنيه مصري فقط هي بقية راتبه ولم يكن يمكلك بيتا خاصا به بل إن أسرته تركت البيت الذي كانت تسكن فيه في سراي القبة لأنه ملك للدولة بينما امتلك غيره  الملايين ممن يتسترون بالدين، ما هكذا تورد الإبل لأن!!! الموضوع لا يتعلق بعبد الناصر بل يتعلق بما يجري في غزة ، رجاء لا تخلطوا الأوراق ولا تسيئوا إلى رجل رفع من شأن مصر والعرب في العالم كله .


هذه هى مشكلتنا يا عزيزى
نصدق أمثال محمد حسنين هيكل و هو من هو في تزوير التاريخ
لما هو ميت و بيته ليس به سوى 84 جنيه أمال العيلة الكريمة أصبحت من الأثرياء ازاى
سيبك من ده لما تشوف حرامى بيسرق و تسيبه يسرق و تقول لا دا كان معاي في الثورة و بياخد حقه لأن روحه كانت علي كفه تبقى أنت حرامى زيه مش كده و لا ايه
السد العالي اللي بتقول عليه دا مشروع قديم جدا و كان هيتعمل به و بدونه
يا ناس احنا اتنهبا في عهده المشئوم اكتر من اى عهد تانى
و كل اللي بيحصل في العهدين اللى بعده هو نتاج طبيعى لثقافة غرسها و هى خد حقك اصل كانت روحك علي كفك و كل الحرامية اللي موجودين دلوقتى تلامذة للحرامية اللى كانوا موجودين في عهده و عيب قوى ان التلميذ مايتفوقش علي استاذه مع تقدم العلم
و لا ايه يا دكتور

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> هذه هى مشكلتنا يا عزيزى
> نصدق أمثال محمد حسنين هيكل و هو من هو في تزوير التاريخ
> لما هو ميت و بيته ليس به سوى 84 جنيه أمال العيلة الكريمة أصبحت من الأثرياء ازاى
> سيبك من ده لما تشوف حرامى بيسرق و تسيبه يسرق و تقول لا دا كان معاي في الثورة و بياخد حقه لأن روحه كانت علي كفه تبقى أنت حرامى زيه مش كده و لا ايه
> السد العالي اللي بتقول عليه دا مشروع قديم جدا و كان هيتعمل به و بدونه
> يا ناس احنا اتنهبا في عهده المشئوم اكتر من اى عهد تانى
> و كل اللي بيحصل في العهدين اللى بعده هو نتاج طبيعى لثقافة غرسها و هى خد حقك اصل كانت روحك علي كفك و كل الحرامية اللي موجودين دلوقتى تلامذة للحرامية اللى كانوا موجودين في عهده و عيب قوى ان التلميذ مايتفوقش علي استاذه مع تقدم العلم
> و لا ايه يا دكتور


*ما حنا قلنا عبد الناصر مكانه مش هنا....*
*هنا الديماغوجيا فقط....*
*و الديماجوجيا هنا فقط.....*
*واحد ديماجوجيا على ميه بيضا و صلحه....*

----------


## د . محمد أيوب

> *عزيزى د. محمد أيوب*
> *ألم تلاحظ أن نقدى ليس لك و إنما كان موجها للكاتب الحقيقى للمقال و هو  د. خضر محجز و المفروض هو بنفسه الذى يعقب على نقدى...و نحن من نصنف ككتاب و نقاد ساخرين لا يهمنا صلب الموضوع بقدر ما يهمنا جذور الموضوع و مفيش مانع قشوره أيضا...شفت عمرك برتقاله بدون قشره أو موزه بدون قشره...لا موز و لا برتقال بدون قشر...*
> *أقشرلك موزه مغربى منقطه تاكلها بالهنا و الشفا!*
> *لسه طبق السلطة مكملشى أصلى مش لاقى حبتين "ديماجوجيا" عند الفكهانى!*
> 
> 
> 
> أما النقاش حول عبد الناصر و تابعه الأمين عبد الحكيم و جنية البحر برلنتى فقد قتل بحثا و نقاشا و مجاله ليس فى موضوع "الديماجوجيا" أو "الديماغوجيا" متفرقشى فكله عند العرب "صابون"!


الديماجوجيا خضرة وليست فاكهة لن تجدها عند الفاكهاني أما الموزة فأتركها لك علك تستمع بها ، الهندسة علم يعتمد على المنطق والموضوعية للأسف !!! علشان كده مش هتاكل سلطة أبدا . أما بعبع عبد الناصر فسيظل يخيف كل الذين يرتجفون من ذكر اسمه ، لم أسمع أن عبد الناصر ترك 440 استراحة ولم تمتلك زوجته المحترمة شركات سيارات ولم يصبح أبناؤه من أصحاب الملايين ، اللي بيكذب بيروح النار ، لا يجوز  الافتراء على الموات وشطب الآخرين بدافع من الانتقام الشخصي أو الحقد عليهم .

----------


## د . محمد أيوب

> هذه هى مشكلتنا يا عزيزى
> نصدق أمثال محمد حسنين هيكل و هو من هو في تزوير التاريخ
> لما هو ميت و بيته ليس به سوى 84 جنيه أمال العيلة الكريمة أصبحت من الأثرياء ازاى
> سيبك من ده لما تشوف حرامى بيسرق و تسيبه يسرق و تقول لا دا كان معاي في الثورة و بياخد حقه لأن روحه كانت علي كفه تبقى أنت حرامى زيه مش كده و لا ايه
> السد العالي اللي بتقول عليه دا مشروع قديم جدا و كان هيتعمل به و بدونه
> يا ناس احنا اتنهبا في عهده المشئوم اكتر من اى عهد تانى
> و كل اللي بيحصل في العهدين اللى بعده هو نتاج طبيعى لثقافة غرسها و هى خد حقك اصل كانت روحك علي كفك و كل الحرامية اللي موجودين دلوقتى تلامذة للحرامية اللى كانوا موجودين في عهده و عيب قوى ان التلميذ مايتفوقش علي استاذه مع تقدم العلم
> و لا ايه يا دكتور


أولا الموضوع يتعلق بالوضع في غزة ، قد كده مخوفكم عبد الناصر ، نازلين تتهجموا عليه بمناسبة ودون مناسبة ، لو كان عبد الناصر عند شعب آخر لصنعوا له تمثالا من الذهب ، لكن يبدو أنه خسارة فيكم ، ولو كان حيا لما تجرأتم على نقده ولو بكلمة واحدة ،السد العالي كان حيتبني ؟!!، أمال قفلتوا مفاعل أنشاص ليه ، وليه مصر تخلفت بعد عبد الناصر في عصر القطط السمان ، كل ده بسببه حتى وهو ميت والله عيب ، اللي اختشوا ماتوا . ناقشوا ما ورد في الموضوع من قضايا إن لديكم ما تقولونه في الأمر

----------


## amshendy

هذه ثالث مره مره احاول الرد فيها على هذا الموضوع
و اشكر الدكتور جمال الذى لفت انظارنا على العنوان 
و اشكر الدكتور ايوب الذى نقل الموضوح و صحح لى معلوماتى عن الشيخ احمد يسن و قادة حماس مجموعة اللصوص و الخونه الذين رفضت اراملهم اعادة اموال الشعب الفلسطينى عند استشهادهم و الذين يملكون المليارات فى بنوك اوروبا و امريكا و الذين يتعاونون مع امريكا و اسرائيل فى ضرب المقاومه 
كما اشكره على توضيح بطولة  دحلان و امثاله من الاشاوس و المغاوير و صبرهم على تطاول وخيانة حماس 
لقد صحح لى المقال مفاهيمى المغلوطه 
للاسف لم اجد اسلوب للرد على موضوع يمتلئ بقلب الحقائق الى بقلب القائق و لم امتلك صبر اي من الخوه الذين تجاهلوا الموضوع بالكلام عن السلطه
دكتور ايوب نحن نعلم الفلسطينيين فردا فردا اكثر من انفسهم
اما اذا كان هناك مكان لنشر الموضوع فربما  ربما يصدقه بعض الفلسطينيين  و ان كنت اشك فى ذلك ادعو الله ان يصلح حال السيرفر 
..................................................  ..................................................  ........................

مطلوب اعضاء لاستكمال تاسيس منتدى لهم خبره فى رفع برامج الكمبيوتر و الالكترونيات 
اكبر عضو  يقوم برفع ملفات سيعين من المشرفين 
و يعتبر من الاعضاء المؤسسين
http://armshendy.montadarabi.com/index.htm

----------


## د . محمد أيوب

> هذه ثالث مره مره احاول الرد فيها على هذا الموضوع
> و اشكر الدكتور جمال الذى لفت انظارنا على العنوان 
> و اشكر الدكتور ايوب الذى نقل الموضوح و صحح لى معلوماتى عن الشيخ احمد يسن و قادة حماس مجموعة اللصوص و الخونه الذين رفضت اراملهم اعادة اموال الشعب الفلسطينى عند استشهادهم و الذين يملكون المليارات فى بنوك اوروبا و امريكا و الذين يتعاونون مع امريكا و اسرائيل فى ضرب المقاومه 
> كما اشكره على توضيح بطولة  دحلان و امثاله من الاشاوس و المغاوير و صبرهم على تطاول وخيانة حماس 
> لقد صحح لى المقال مفاهيمى المغلوطه 
> للاسف لم اجد اسلوب للرد على موضوع يمتلئ بقلب الحقائق الى بقلب القائق و لم امتلك صبر اي من الخوه الذين تجاهلوا الموضوع بالكلام عن السلطه
> دكتور ايوب نحن نعلم الفلسطينيين فردا فردا اكثر من انفسهم
> اما اذا كان هناك مكان لنشر الموضوع فربما  ربما يصدقه بعض الفلسطينيين  و ان كنت اشك فى ذلك ادعو الله ان يصلح حال السيرفر 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ........................
> ...





> هذه ثالث مره مره احاول الرد فيها على هذا الموضوع
> و اشكر الدكتور جمال الذى لفت انظارنا على العنوان 
> و اشكر الدكتور ايوب الذى نقل الموضوح و صحح لى معلوماتى عن الشيخ احمد يسن و قادة حماس مجموعة اللصوص و الخونه الذين رفضت اراملهم اعادة اموال الشعب الفلسطينى عند استشهادهم و الذين يملكون المليارات فى بنوك اوروبا و امريكا و الذين يتعاونون مع امريكا و اسرائيل فى ضرب المقاومه 
> كما اشكره على توضيح بطولة  دحلان و امثاله من الاشاوس و المغاوير و صبرهم على تطاول وخيانة حماس 
> لقد صحح لى المقال مفاهيمى المغلوطه 
> للاسف لم اجد اسلوب للرد على موضوع يمتلئ بقلب الحقائق الى بقلب القائق و لم امتلك صبر اي من الخوه الذين تجاهلوا الموضوع بالكلام عن السلطه
> دكتور ايوب نحن نعلم الفلسطينيين فردا فردا اكثر من انفسهم
> اما اذا كان هناك مكان لنشر الموضوع فربما  ربما يصدقه بعض الفلسطينيين  و ان كنت اشك فى ذلك ادعو الله ان يصلح حال السيرفر 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ........................
> ...


يبدو أنك قرأت الموضوع وأنت نائم أو أنك واخد تعميرة ، لم يتطرق أحد إلى الشيخ أحمد يس الذي لو كان حيا هو وياسر عرفات لما حدث ما حدث في غزة ولاستطاعا معا لجم الصراع ومنع نزيف الدم الفلسطيني ، ولكن للأسف غاب الكبار فتصارع الصغار، ولم يوجه كاتب المقال أية تهمة للشهيد أحمد يس أو صلاح شحادة أو عبد العزيز الرنتيسي أو إسماعيل أبو شنب أو إبراهيم المقادمة كل الاحترام لهم ، كما لم يتطرق أحد إلى ذكر دحلان ، وإذا كان كاتب المقال قد قدم الحقائق مقلوبة فلماذا لم تقم بتصحيحها ولماذالم يرد عليه من أشار إليهم بالاسم أم أنهم يدركون أنه يعرف من الحقائق أكثر مما كتبه لذلك لا يرغبون في استفزازه أو مواجهته خصوصا وان هذا المقال ليس المقال الأول له بل سبقه بأكثر من مقال ، كان يجب عليهم الرد حتى يعرف الشعب الحقيقة منهم مباشرة .
لقد طمأنتني ياشيخ حين قلت إنكم تعرفون الفلسطينيين فردا فردا ، ترى هل تعمل في جهاز مخابرات ما ؟ وهل تعرف أن سعر كيلو الموز أصبح بسبعة شيكل أي حوالي 9 جنيه بعد أن كان بثلاثة فقط وأن سعر أنبوبة الغاز وصل إلى 55 شيكل أي حوال 66 جنيه مصري وأن كيس الدقيق وصل إلى 150 شيكل أي حوالي 180 جنيه يا بلاش ، وأن كيلو اللحم سعره أكثر من اربعين شيكل أي حوال 50 جنيه وبعد ذلك يطلبون منا أن نأكل الزعتر بعد أن ارتفع سعره وبعد أن أصبح سعر صفيحة زيت الزيتون أكثر من 140 دولار واحسبها بأه ، من المؤسف أن يعمينا التعصب عن رؤية الأمور ومن المؤسف أكثر أن الكثيرين لا يستمعون إلى النصيحة ولا يتحملون النقد ، الرجل كان مسئولا في حماس وقد نفاه الإسرائيليون إلى مرج الزهور مع قادة حماس فهل تعرف عنه أكثر مما يعرف عن نفسه ، وهل تعرف عن حماس أكثر منه ، أنا لا أعرف أكثر منه مع أنني أعرف عنه أشياء لا داعي لذكرها ، كان من الجدير أن يقوموا في غزة بالرد عليه وتوضيح الأمور لأن أهل مكة أدرى بشعابها ، أنتم لا تعرفون شيئا عن معاناتنا ومع ذلك تدعي أنكم تعرفوننا فردا فردا، لقد قرف الناس كل الممارسات الخاطئة وأنهم باتوا يتمنون الخلاص من ظلم أبنائهم بغض النظر عن ألوانهم السياسية أو انتمائهم إلى فتح أو حماس حتى أنهم باتوا يعيشون حالة من نستولوجيا الماضي ولم يعودوا يبالون بما يجري لأنهم أدركوا أن كرسي السلطة هو هدف كل المتصارعين .

----------


## amshendy

> يبدو أنك قرأت الموضوع وأنت نائم أو أنك واخد تعميرة ، لم يتطرق أحد إلى الشيخ أحمد يس الذي لو كان حيا هو وياسر عرفات لما حدث ما حدث في غزة ولاستطاعا معا لجم الصراع ومنع نزيف الدم الفلسطيني ، ولكن للأسف غاب الكبار فتصارع الصغار، ولم يوجه كاتب المقال أية تهمة للشهيد أحمد يس أو صلاح شحادة أو عبد العزيز الرنتيسي أو إسماعيل أبو شنب أو إبراهيم المقادمة كل الاحترام لهم ، كما لم يتطرق أحد إلى ذكر دحلان ، وإذا كان كاتب المقال قد قدم الحقائق مقلوبة فلماذا لم تقم بتصحيحها ولماذالم يرد عليه من أشار إليهم بالاسم أم أنهم يدركون أنه يعرف من الحقائق أكثر مما كتبه لذلك لا يرغبون في استفزازه أو مواجهته خصوصا وان هذا المقال ليس المقال الأول له بل سبقه بأكثر من مقال ، كان يجب عليهم الرد حتى يعرف الشعب الحقيقة منهم مباشرة .
> لقد طمأنتني ياشيخ حين قلت إنكم تعرفون الفلسطينيين فردا فردا ، ترى هل تعمل في جهاز مخابرات ما ؟ وهل تعرف أن سعر كيلو الموز أصبح بسبعة شيكل أي حوالي 9 جنيه بعد أن كان بثلاثة فقط وأن سعر أنبوبة الغاز وصل إلى 55 شيكل أي حوال 66 جنيه مصري وأن كيس الدقيق وصل إلى 150 شيكل أي حوالي 180 جنيه يا بلاش ، وأن كيلو اللحم سعره أكثر من اربعين شيكل أي حوال 50 جنيه وبعد ذلك يطلبون منا أن نأكل الزعتر بعد أن ارتفع سعره وبعد أن أصبح سعر صفيحة زيت الزيتون أكثر من 140 دولار واحسبها بأه ، من المؤسف أن يعمينا التعصب عن رؤية الأمور ومن المؤسف أكثر أن الكثيرين لا يستمعون إلى النصيحة ولا يتحملون النقد ، الرجل كان مسئولا في حماس وقد نفاه الإسرائيليون إلى مرج الزهور مع قادة حماس فهل تعرف عنه أكثر مما يعرف عن نفسه ، وهل تعرف عن حماس أكثر منه ، أنا لا أعرف أكثر منه مع أنني أعرف عنه أشياء لا داعي لذكرها ، كان من الجدير أن يقوموا في غزة بالرد عليه وتوضيح الأمور لأن أهل مكة أدرى بشعابها ، أنتم لا تعرفون شيئا عن معاناتنا ومع ذلك تدعي أنكم تعرفوننا فردا فردا، لقد قرف الناس كل الممارسات الخاطئة وأنهم باتوا يتمنون الخلاص من ظلم أبنائهم بغض النظر عن ألوانهم السياسية أو انتمائهم إلى فتح أو حماس حتى أنهم باتوا يعيشون حالة من نستولوجيا الماضي ولم يعودوا يبالون بما يجري لأنهم أدركوا أن كرسي السلطة هو هدف كل المتصارعين .



اسمح لى اناديك محمد ايوب مع حفظ الالقاب علما بانى لا اعلم نوعية الدكتوراه التى تحملها هل هى دكتوراه فى فى العلم او دكتوراه فى الادب (  الادب ) 
لقد وصفتنى اننى كتبت ردى و انا نائم على ما يبدو انك لم تقرا ردى لقد حاولت ان ارد عليك ثلاث مرات  وعليك ان تعى اننى لم اكن نائما ابدا
و ساسامحك 
اما الذى يصعب على ان اسامحك فيه ان تتدنى بادب الحوار الى ان تصفنى بانى واخد تعميره 
و لن اطلب تدخل مشرفى المنتدى لاننى استطيع ان ارد عليك بالصبر وهو علاج ................
اما التعميره فيعرفها كل من يهرب المخدرات بين حدود مصر ورفح
اما اتهامى باننى لم اقرا المقال وان المقال لم ياتى على ذكر دحلان فانصحك ان تعيد قراءة المقال عسى ان ترى دحلان و عباس 
وعن احمد يس  و الرنتيسى  فاتفق معك انه لايستطيع احد ان يقترب منهم هم ومن خلفهم  من القاده هنيه فى الداخل و مشعل فى الخارج
و يبدو انك لم تسمع عن مشعل اما محمود عباس فيبدو انك وغيرك تتناسون انه كان اول من حارب مع الاسرائيليين و الامريكان ضد عرفات لانتزاع قيادة الامن و تعزيز سلطاته عندما كان رئيسا للوزراء و عندما دارت الايام و تولى الرئاسه انتزع السلطات من قيادة حماس اما عن استهزاءك بانى اعمل مع جهاز مخابرات  فارد عليك انزل الى الرجل البسيط فى نجوع مصر سيحكى لك عن تجار القضيه الفلسطينيه و سيحكى لك ايضا عن بطولات الفلسطينيين 
واهتمامنا لاننا اكثر الذين اكتووا بنيران القضيه
اما عن ارتفاع الاسعار 
فيبدو اولا انك لم تقرا جيدا ماكتبته
اين اموال الفلسطينيين  و التى كانت باسم ياسر عرفات القائد 
وهل ردتها سها للشعب الفلسطينى ام احتفظت بها
و اموال المساعدات الشعبيه التى كانت تاتى وكنتم تصادرونها على معبر رفح 
و اخيرا  المساعدات الكويتيه التى دخلت من الاردن للضفة وكان من المفترض ان تصل للقطاع و لكن قيادتكم 
لم ترسلها لتثبت فشل حماس 
و اذا كان ابو العباس صديقا لاولمرت و نتنياهو شامير و شاليت و كل الاسماء العبريه لماذا لم يطلب منهم فك الحصار عن غزه لاطعام شعبه
و لماذا لم ترسل اموال الضرائب للقطاع 
اخيرا اقول لك ولكل من يحاول التلاعب بنا 
قف من انت ؟

----------


## د . محمد أيوب

أؤكد لك أنك لم تقرأ المقال أو أنك لم تستوعب ما جاء فيه إن كنت قد قرأته كما تقول ، ولهذا أورد لك مقتطفات من المقال علك تعيد النظر فيها وأرجو ألا تسامحني إن كنت قد أخطأت في الرد عليك ، لم  يرد في كلام الرجل أي تأييد لدحلان او عباس ، كأنه يريد أن يقول لا أحد أحسن من الآخر ، وكأن لسان حاله يقول مع الشاعر : 
كلا الأخوين ضراط       ولكن شهاب الدين أضرط من أخيه 
وعلى الشعب أن يأكل خبزه على رائحة ضراط الأخوين لأنه يذكرهم باللحم الذي أكله الأخوان والتخمة التي يعانون منها على قاعدة المؤمن أكول نكوح ، خذ بعض المقتطفات وقل لي من فضلك أين تأييد دحلان 


قل لخطيب ديماغوجي: لماذا استوليتم على أرض فلان، ولماذا لا تعيدونها له؟. ثم تعال إلي لتخبرني كيف اتهمك بأنك (دحلاني) انقلابي تحب (العلمانيين).


قل لخطيب ديماغوجي: كيف تدعو الناس إلى القناعة، وتكييف أنفسهم على خمسة شواكل يومياً، ثم لا تخجل عندما تنهي خطبتك بركوب سيارة ثمنها عشرات الآلاف من الدنانير؟!. ثم تعال إليّ، مشياً على قدميك، إن استطعت إلى ذلك سبيلا!.

ولقد رأيت من الديماغوجيين من يقول لي بأن علي أن أذهب إلى (بنك الله) لأقبض مرتبي الشهري حلالاً، بدلاً من مال محمود عباس (الحرام). وعندما طلبت منه أن يتوقف بدوره عن العمل في أجهزة القمع، ثم يذهب معي آخر الشهر إلى (ذات البنك) الذي دلني عليه، ليرى إن كان الله قد صرف له حساباً باسمه هناك. ولكنه بدلاً من أن يفعل ما أمرني به، حدق في بعينين غاضبتين تقولان: والله لأطخنك ذات يوم.

وكيف لي أن أنسى الحرمة المزعومة للدخان، وأنا أرى كيف تتاجر به الديماغوجيا اليوم. فيما نعلم جميعاً كيف وقفت ذات يوم لتعادي كل معتقل النقب، وترمي الدخان في المراحيض، خشية اضطرارها إلى إهدائه لعناصر ليست من حزبها؟.

تعليق :
الآن يتم تهريب الدخان والمخدرات عبر الأنفاق ليظل الشعب مسطولا وينعم المستفيدون بالأرباح الطائلة ، أنا أكره الدخان والمدخنينين حتى انني كنت أترك حصتي من السجائر في السجن لمن يرغب . 

§ وعدتنا الديماغوجيا بمحاربة الفساد. فهل بدأت برؤوس الفساد من كبار الديماغوجيين، أم أننا لا زلنا نرى المتنفذين (المتدينين) الذين أتوا بالحصار غير محاصرين، والذين رفعوا الأسعار غير جائعين؟. فليطولن حرماننا إذن، وليمتدن جوعنا، ما امتدت سلطة الديماغوجيا في هذه البقعة الحزينة من أرض الله!.

تعليق : 
لقد تم إلقاء القبض على مجموعة من الفاسدين بعد الحسم العسكري في شهر يونيو  وحكموا عليهم بالإعدام وبقدرة قادر انتقل هؤلاء من غزة عبر معبر بيت حانون إلى رام الله بدلا من إعدامهم وقتل المستجدون في الأجهزة الأمنية  الذين لم يسرقوا ولم يرتكبوا أية جريمة فهل هذا هو العدل ؟ ترى من الذي توسط من أجل إطلاق سراحهم ؟!!!

وعدتنا الديماغوجيا بخفض الأسعار. فهل صارت أنبوبة الغاز بعشرين شيكلاً، بدل ثلاثين كنا ندفعها في زمن (سلطة دحلان الفاسدة)، وهل صار كيس الطحين بستين، بدل مائة كنا ندفعها في زمن (سلطة عباس الفاسدة)؟!. أم أن أنبوبة الغاز صارت بخمس وخمسين، وكيس الطحين صار بمائة وأربعين؟!. دع عنك المحروقات والمواصلات والخضروات والعلف والدجاج واللحوم، فكل هذا لم يعد ضرورياً لنا في

وعدتنا الديماغوجيا بالفرص المتساوية في الوظائف والعمل. فهل تم توظيف بواب واحد، في وزارة واحدة، من خارج حزبهم؟. إننا إذن لمرغمون على التحول إلى مناصرين للديماغوجيا، لكي ننال خبزتنا!.

تعليق :
تقدمت ابنتي المهندسة إلى امتحان توظيف فحصلت على المرتبة الثانية في الامتحان التحريري وبعد المقابلة أصبح ترتيبها 61 ، ولما سألت قيل لي : جامعة عن جامعة بتفرق ، قلت أي الجامعات التي تفرق ، قال محدثي : الجامعة الإسلامية !!! لعلمك يا عزيزي : ابنتي خريجة الجامعة الإسلامية ولكنها ليست مسيسة أو متحزبة مع أي طرف من الأطراف . ظلمت في أيام فتح وظلمت في أيام حماس فما الفرق بينهما : 
لا تنه عن خلق وتأتي مثله    عار عليك إذا فعلت عظيم 
وهناك أشياء أخرى لا أرغب في الحديث عنها لأنني لم أسكت لحظة عن انتقاد حركة فتح وقد احتملوني ، أكثر شيء  قاله دحلان : نتمنى أن تنتقدونا في حركة فتح فقلت له : ولكن عليكم أن تستفيدوا من النقد الذي يوجه إليكم حتى لا تنهار حركتكم ، ارجع إلى مقالاتي في منتدى أبناء مصر وغيره من المنتديات لترى ، من واجب المثقفين انتقاد السلطة لأن السلطة غواية قد تقود إلى الفساد بل غالبا ما تقود إلى الفساد.

وعدتنا الديماغوجيا بوضع الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب. فهل اختارت لسلطتها المختصين والخبراء، أم أنها فضلت أن تعين في المناصب العليا (أهل الثقة من قريش) ولو كانوا مجرد حمقى وبلهاء؟. فهل بات على القضاة وحراس القانون أن يشتغلوا حمقى وبلهاء، ليقع عليهم الاختيار لشغل المناصب العامة؟!. إنها لدولة فريدة هذه التي سيحكمها أمثال هؤلاء، بتفويض من الديماغوجيا!.

وبعد؛

فإنني أدعو السيد إسماعيل هنية، إلى المداومة على أكل الزعتر دون زيت، ليس لمجرد التأسي بمتوسطي الحال، الذين لم يعودوا يجدون ثمن الزعتر المصبوغ بالألوان السامة؛ بل تطبيقاً حقيقياً وشفافاً لدعوته المبكرة لنا بالاكتفاء بالزعتر. إن عليه أن يفعل ذلك أولاً، ثم يتخذ من الوسائل ما هو كفيل بطمأنتنا أنه لا يفعل إلا ذلك، ثم فليطلب منا الطاعة التامة، كما فعل عمر بن الخطاب ـ رضي الله عنه ـ مع الأعرابي الذي اعترض على طول ثوبه من الغنائم. أليس هو عمر هذا الذي كنسوا بفضله أصوات البسطاء؟!. أم أن لهم عمراً آخر، لا يحسن إلا قطع أعناق المرتدين؟!.

إنني أدعو كبار المشايخ، الذين يقبضون مرتباتهم بآلاف الدنانير، أن يتبرعوا بكل ما زاد عن تكاليف الخبز والزعتر، ليطعموا به الفقراء من جيرانهم، الذين اقتنصوا أصواتهم ذات انتخابات بائسة.
لقد ربط رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ على بطنه حجرين، ذات مجاعة. ولم تمتد يده لتأخذ من المال، الذي يستحق خمسه بنص القرآن. فهل ربط نواب التشريعي وأغنياء الحزب المتدين على بطونهم المتدلية حجراً واحداً؟. أم أنهم تمادوا في الثريد والعسل، ثم اكتفوا برشوة ضمائرهم بقليل من ربطات الخبز، التي يوزعونها ـ من المخابز المملوكة لحزبهم ـ على أعوانهم بالليل.؟!

تعليق :
أتمنى أن تتسلحوا بالموضوعية وألا تأخذكم العزة بالإثم . فندوا أقوال الرجل بدلا من تعميم الأحكام وإطلاقها دون ترو أو إمعان للفكر.

----------


## amshendy

لم تجيب على اسئلتى  وفيها تفنيد لاقوالك و اقوال الرجل
و لنجعلها واحد بعد الاخر 
اولا هل اعادت السيده سها الاموال الى السلطه الفلسطينيه ؟ 
و كم اعادت و بكم احتفظت ؟
و فى الاسئله و الاجابه المحدد باسلوب الدكتور جمال العلمى و الهندسى سنصل لنتيجه 
و ليس بالاسلوب السلطاوى 
و اقراها من حيث السلطه او السلاطه متفرقش كلهم واحد
وواحده واحده الى ان نصل الى موضوع ابنتك
علما باننى لست من حماس او الاخوان 
و قد اكون على يمينهم او يسارهم او معهم او ضدهم متفرقش المهم نصل لاجابة الاسئله

----------


## د . محمد أيوب

> لم تجيب على اسئلتى  وفيها تفنيد لاقوالك و اقوال الرجل
> و لنجعلها واحد بعد الاخر 
> اولا هل اعادت السيده سها الاموال الى السلطه الفلسطينيه ؟ 
> و كم اعادت و بكم احتفظت ؟
> و فى الاسئله و الاجابه المحدد باسلوب الدكتور جمال العلمى و الهندسى سنصل لنتيجه 
> و ليس بالاسلوب السلطاوى 
> و اقراها من حيث السلطه او السلاطه متفرقش كلهم واحد
> وواحده واحده الى ان نصل الى موضوع ابنتك
> علما باننى لست من حماس او الاخوان 
> و قد اكون على يمينهم او يسارهم او معهم او ضدهم متفرقش المهم نصل لاجابة الاسئله


أما غريبة 
أنت لست من حماس ولا من الإخوان !!! أمال محموء كده ليه ، والأغرب أنك تقول إنك قد تكون على يمينهم أو يسارهم أو معهم أو ضدهم ، طيب ما ترسي على وتحدد إنت واقف فين وهل هناك يمين لليمين ؟ لليمين يسار ماشي الحال أما أن يكون له يمين فهذا أمر غريب وكيف تكون معهم وضدهم في الوقت نفسه ، يا سلام إيه العظمة دي !!!، أما عن سها عرفات بإمكانك أن تتصل بها وتسألها فلست وصيا عليها ولست من سلطة أوسلو ولم أكن مقربا من عرفات حتى أعرف ، يمكن نلاقي الجواب عندك لأنك تعرف عنا أكثر مما نعرف عن أنفسنا أو ممكن تتصل برام الله لعلك تجد الجواب .
على فكرة نسيت أجاوب سؤال مهم سألته حضرتك عن الدكتوراه بتاعتي ، هي دكتوراه في الطب البيطري أكرمك الله ، وعلشان كده ممكن أقول لك إن الأسئلة ليست تفنيدا للموضوع ، التفنيد يكون بطرح آراء موضوعية لتحديد المضامين الخاطئة والسلبيات والإيجابيات في المقال إن كان فيه إيجابيات من وجهة نظرك ، أما طرح السلبيات وتفنيدها فهو أمر ضروري وهو أهم من طرح أسئلة لا شأن لك أو لي بها .

----------


## amshendy

اعتقد انك ستكون سعيدا جدا لو انك كنت جالس معى وانا ارد  فانا لا استطيع منع نفسى من الابتسام و الضحك فى بعض الاحيان
و حقيقى سعيد جدا بالرد على الموضوع
تسخر منى لاننى لست مع حماس او ضدهم ............ و لست عن يمينهم او يسارهم
فياليتك تطلب من عباس ان يخبرك عن اصدقاءه اولمرت و نتن ياهو سيخبرك انهم من اليمين الطيب 
و ستعلم ان هنااك اقصى اليمين او اليمين المتطرف و على فكره هذا فى جميع ديمقراطيات العالم 
علما بان حماس تعتبر نفسها وسطا وليست يمين
اما عن طلبك الذى اثار ابتسامتى بان ارسى على بر و اكون مع حد فمنذ ان وعيت الحياه رسيت و حددت ان اكون مع اصدقائى و عدوا لاعدائى 
و ياريت تكون انت كمان كده

اما عن اموال سها و عرفات من قبل  فلم اتمالك نفسى من الضحك و ضرب كفا بكف هل تطلب منى ان اذهب و اسالها اين اموال الجوعى من الشعب الفلسطينى و اذا لم تعلم انت اين الاموال فلماذا تتكلم فى الموضوع  و يفرق معاك ايه هنيه و لا عباس
انت تتهم حماس انهم يملؤن بطونهم بالثريد فلماذا لا تسال عمن ملا بطنه بذهب الشعب الفلسطينى
اما عن انا محموء ليه لانى رايت احد الكتبه يكتب عمن يملا بطنه بالثريد و نسى من نهب اموال الفلسطينيين 
هو يتكلم عمن يضع لا اله الا الله بدلا من الارقام اليس من الممكن انه لايعلق ارقام خوفا من الخونه الذين يعرفهم الشعب الفلسطينى و الذين يبلغون الاسرائليين  و يتكلم عن نهم الاسلاميين للجنس ربما كان هذا فى الحلال و اساله هل نسى ابطال شارع الحمرا 
اما ان تقول ان طرح اسئله لاشان لك او لى بها  فلقد ناديت من حولى ليقراها اذا لم يكن شانى فلماذا تطلبون المساعده هل ليسرقها رجال السلطه ؟
و اذا لم يكن شانك ان تسرق اموال السلطه فشان من اذا 
اما عن طرح مفاهيم فى الحوار فلا مانع لكن اى حوار يبنى على اسس اولا الصراحة و عدم المغالطه 
و يكون بين رجال يعلمون ما لهم و ماعليهم و اذكرك هنا ان 
ما لك سرقه رجال السلطه ؟



..................................................  ..................................................  .......................
و اليك هذا الخبر المضحك المبكى رجال السلطه و هم الاقليه ( فى الانتخابات ) يطلبون من مجلس الامن اعتبار حركة حماس الاغلبيه منظمه غير شرعيه
ساضع مع الخبر ابتسامه عريضه 
مع توقيعى

----------


## د . محمد أيوب

[
تقول : 
اما عن طلبك الذى اثار ابتسامتى بأن أرسى على بر و أكون مع حد فمنذ أن وعيت الحياة رسيت و حددت أن أكون مع أصدقائى و عدوا لاعدائى 
واضح أن حماس أصدقاؤك إن لم تكن منهم وبالتالي أنت معهم، ولهذا سأتركك تنام في العسل الذي تحدث عنه خضر محجز خريج مدرسة حماس حتى تستيقظوا على خازوق أكبر من الخازوق الذي جلست عليه فتح، من يستهتر بالشعب يطحنه الشعب ، حماس وفتح حركتان يمينيتان نشأتا من منبع واحد وهما تتصارعان على المكاسب والمصالح ، شعبنا كالجمل يصبر على صاحبه ثم يبرك على صدره ليحطمه، وقد عرفت فتح ذلك في الانتخابات وستعرف حماس ذلك إن لم تتصرف بحكمة ، لقد جمعت حماس  أسوأ فئات المجتمع وسلموهم مناصب يسيئون من خلالها للناس ويظلمنهم ، يقتفون آثار فتح وسيلاقون المصير نفسه ولن ينفعكم التعصب الأعمى فقد عكستم صورة سيئة  عن الحكم الشمولي وإقصاء الآخر بل إلغاؤه ، فتح كانت تستأثر بالنصيب الأكبر وتترك الفتات لباقي فصائل منظمة التحرير بينما لم تترك حماس شيئا أو مكانا للآخرين، وعلى فكرة هناك من يقول إن هناك اتفاقا ضمنيا بين فتح وحماس على ما جرى في غزة لتمرير مخطط ما سيدفع الشعب ثمنه ، لأن السلطة كانت تعلم بما سيحدث قبل أكثر من أربعة أشهر ومع ذلك أخلت السلطة المقرات الأمنية لتحتلها حماس دون مقاومة تذكر !!!  ألا ترى أنهم يتغازلون على عينك يا تاجر، ياعزيزي مر الشعب الفلسطيني في نضاله بمرحلة قادها الإقطاع والعائلية وقد أدى ذلك إلى نكبة 1948م ،  وقد انحسرت هذه الفئات مفسحة المجال أمام الطبقة الوسطى مثل فتح وحركة القوميين العرب وحماس وغيرهم، وقد أدت هذه المرحلة إلى هزيمة 67م وهي مرحلة تقترب من نهايتها وسيشق الشعب طريقه كما شقت أمريكا اللاتينية طريقها ، فقد استطاع شافيز أن يتحدى أمريكا في الحوش الخلفي لها " أمريكا اللاتينية " وصمد في وجه ذلك الأحمق بوش وزمرته الصهيونية الحاقدة فهل تعون دروس التاريخ قبل فوات الأوان ، لا تجعلوا الناس يبتعدون عن الدين بسبب ظلمكم لهم ، يبدو أنكم لا تعرفون الحوار المنطقي لأنكم تعتقدون أنكم على حق والآخرين على باطل، إن الحوار من خلال توجيه التهم للآخرين وشتمهم هو مضيعة للوقت لا يسمن ولا يغني من جوع ، وإذا كان وقتك لا قيمة له فإن الآخرين يهمهم الوقت ، يعني الواحد يعالج معزى أو أرنبة أفضل من تضييع الوقت في مهاترات واتهامات للآخرين، أنتم لا تريدون ولا تجرءون على مواجهة الواقع عندكم فتلجئون إلى تجريح الآخرين،  لا أدافع عن خضر محجز لأنه لا يختلف كثيرا عن حماس إنه صراع المصالح كما قلت وهو لم ينتقد حماس أيام كان يحارب أعضاء منظمة التحرير في جباليا تحت الاحتلال ثم وجد مصلحته مع ياسر عرفات فأسس حزبا المسار الإسلامي بدعم منه ، أموال الشعب عند الفريقين تذهب لمن لا يستحقونها ، الرئيس ياسر عرفات كان يتفنن في شق التنظيمات الأخرى ومنها حماس حيث انشق عنها حزبان هما المسار وحزب الخلاص الإسلامي في مقابل خمسين ألف دولار لكل حزب شهريا ، وعند انتخابات 2006 عاد حزب الخلاص إلى البيت الحمساوي مقابل حصة في المجلس التشريعي الذي أفرزه اتفاق أوسلو الذي كانوا يدعون أنهم يعارضونه بل يكفرنه والآن أصبح حلالا بينما بقي حزب المسار خارج حماس ولم يحصل على حصته ، الوطن يا عزيزي هو آخر شيئ يفكر به الجميع ، نم في العسل إلى أن توقظنا الخوازيق التي يعدها الغرب لنا ولن ينفعنا حينها الصراخ من شدة الألم ، سأتركك في رعاية الله حتى تسمع من أناس محايدين من أبناء الشعب الذين طحنتهم الصراعات الفئوية وأقرفتهم من الجميع ، والذين لا يجرءون على إبداء رأيهم إلا بينهم وبينك، لم يعد هناك فرق ، أو على رأيك ما تفرقش .
اوعى تكشر زينا ،  ابتسم أنت في جمهورية غزة الإسلامية أو غوانتانامو غزة ، ما تفرقش .

----------


## amshendy

أؤكد لك لست اخوانيا و لست حماسيا .................................
انا أؤيد كل من يجاهد ضد الاسرائيليين و الامريكان  و ضد كل عملاؤهم من العرب

----------


## د . محمد أيوب

ستبدي لك الأيام ما كنت جاهلا         ويأتيك بالأخبار من لم تزود 
الزمن كفيل بكشف خبايا ما نجهله وستسقط أوراق التوت عن عورات الكثيرين، وتتضح الحقيقة عارية  لكل ذي عين أو بصيرة، ما رأيك في من يعرضون هدنة مع العدو لثلاثين عاما مقابل فتح المعابر، هل هذه هي مقاومة العدو ؟ وهل نزع سلاح المقاومة وملاحقة المقاومين يدخل تحت بند مقاومة العدو ، هناك في غزة من يستفيدون من حصار قطاع غزة ليزيدوا أرصدتهم في البنوك على حساب معاناة الشعب وليظهروا بمظهر المغضوب عليهم من العدو ومن الأمريكان، يهربون السجائر والمخدرات وغيرها لبيعها بأسعار خيالية ولتدمير الشباب والوطن. اللهم ألطف بنا ونجنا مما نحن فيه من ضيق صنعه أبناؤنا بصراعاتهم الغبية على السراب الذي يظنون أنه ماء ، يقتلون بعضهم من أجل الحصول على السراب الذي كلما اقتربوا منه ابتعد حتى يقضي بعضهم على بعض والعطش كفيل بالقضاء على من يبقى منهم حيا، فلنتق الله ولنقل كلمة خير تجمع الشمل وترأب الصدع أو لنصمت لأنه لا ضرورة لتوزيع التهم والشتائم هنا وهناك .
مودتي وتقديري

----------


## atefhelal

> سلطة الديماغوجيا.. ديماغوجيا السلطة ../ بقلم: د. خضر محجز
> التاريخ : 05 / 11 / 2007 الساعة : 17:18 
> 
> ................
> 
> تعتمد الديماغوجيا خطاباً غير منطقي وغير عقلاني: يخاطب الغرائز ويخدر الشعور. فالديماغوجي لا يلجأ إلى البرهان، لأن من حق البرهان أن يبعث على التفكير، وأن يوقظ الحذر. والكلام الديماغوجي مبسط يعتمد على جهل سامعيه وسذاجتهم؛ ومن هنا قدرته على السيطرة، التي يمارسها على المخيّلة الجماعية، لدى الجماهير البسيطة.
> 
> ولعل في هذا التعريف ما يجيب على السؤال المركزي في ديموقراطيات العالم الثالث: لماذا يحظى الديماغوجيون بحضور لافت بين البسطاء؟.
> ..............
> ...


*قدم كاتب المقال لمقالته وصفا بليغا ومسهبا للديماجوجية ، ليصف بها إسماعيل هنيه فى نهاية مقاله ، وهو بذلك قد ظلم قطاعا كبيرا من الشعب الفلسطينى واتهمه بالسذاجة والجهل وعقم التفكير والتسطح .*

*لماذا لانقول أن إسماعيل هنيه لايملك خبثا سياسيا – غير مجد أو نافع لأحد – فامتنعت عليه القدرة المصطنعة الخبيثة على الترحيب بأولمرت وتقبيله أو الترحيب بكونداليزا رايس وتقبيلها ..وامتنع على أولمرت وكونداليزا وكل السفاحين و لصوص النظام العالمى الرغبة حتى فى وجوده حيا .* 
*لماذا لانقول أنه مازال يملك الكثير من الكاريزما ، وله تأثير على قطاع متفهم - ليس بقليل - من الشعب الفلسطينى لأنه قد التقى بأهدافه وإصراره عليها مع أهدافهم وعزمهم على مواصلة السير فى طريق تحقيقها رغم الحصار الهمجى والعداء غير المبرر وغير الإنسانى من النظام العالمى الصهيونى الأمريكى ، لماذا لانقول أنه مازال يملك كثيرا من الصدق الجارح للمنافقين فى سلوكه وقرارته ، فخسر المنافقين والمستسلمين والمهرولين عن ضعف من الفلسطينيين ، وخسر معهم الكنيست والبيت الأبيض الصهيونى ، ولكنه كسب بصدقه كثيرا من ثقة الصابرين والمجاهدين لإعادة الأرض والحق الفلسطينى يوما ما ، لماذا لانقول أنه إلتقى بمشاعره الواضحة الصريحة مع مشاعر الجماهير الواعيه الماسكة والمتمسكة باستقامة الطريق ، وأصبح لايهم وهو معهم، ولايهم وهم معه على هذا الطريق الوعر أن يجد نهاية وردية قريبة عاجلة لهذا الطريق .*

----------


## amshendy

http://www.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/9...7F28207E70.htm


http://www.aljazeera.net/mritems/str...35427_1_51.pdf
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...077#post925077

----------


## د . محمد أيوب

يجب البحث عما يقرب بين الأخوة بدلا من تكريس نقاط الاختلاف ، الجزيرة مصدر غير محايد في نقل الأخبار وهي الوجه العربي للسي إن إن الأمريكية ، أتمنى أن تزوروا غزة وأن تعيشوا فيها لنرى بعد ذلك كيف ستتحدثون عن الوضع ، شعب بكامله معتقل ، حتى المرضى لا يستطيعون الخروج للعلاج والبضائع تتتلاشى من الأسواق والغلاء ينهشنا بنابه والتجار يتمنون استمرار الوضع على ما هو عليه فلا أحد يحاسبهم ، وبعد ذلك نؤيد طرف ضد الآخر ، فليذهبوا جميعهم إلى الجحيم لأنه لا وزن للناس عندهم ، لا لزوم لحوار الطرشان ولا يهمني أمر خضر محجز او غيره بقد ما يهمني ما آل إليه حالنا ، لا أتمنى لكم أن تعيشوا ظروفا تشبه ظروفنا.

----------


## amshendy

> يجب البحث عما يقرب بين الأخوة بدلا من تكريس نقاط الاختلاف ، الجزيرة مصدر غير محايد في نقل الأخبار وهي الوجه العربي للسي إن إن الأمريكية ، أتمنى أن تزوروا غزة وأن تعيشوا فيها لنرى بعد ذلك كيف ستتحدثون عن الوضع ، شعب بكامله معتقل ، حتى المرضى لا يستطيعون الخروج للعلاج والبضائع تتتلاشى من الأسواق والغلاء ينهشنا بنابه والتجار يتمنون استمرار الوضع على ما هو عليه فلا أحد يحاسبهم ، وبعد ذلك نؤيد طرف ضد الآخر ، فليذهبوا جميعهم إلى الجحيم لأنه لا وزن للناس عندهم ، لا لزوم لحوار الطرشان ولا يهمني أمر خضر محجز او غيره بقد ما يهمني ما آل إليه حالنا ، لا أتمنى لكم أن تعيشوا ظروفا تشبه ظروفنا.


اكيد يجب البحث عما يقربنا و الجزيره فيها عيوب الدنيا
لكن سهله لنتجنب حوار الطرشان ليخرج عباس و يكذب مستندات الجزيرة
اما عن احوال اهلنا فى غزه فيتحمل مسئوليته من تحالف مع اولمرت
ارجو ان تقرا مشاركة الاستاذ عاطف هلال

----------


## د . محمد أيوب

انظروا ما يجري في النرويج لتروا أن ما حدث في غزة تم باتفاق الطرفين للوصول إلى حل بائس يسقط  قضايانا الجوهرية، وسيشارك في مؤتمر الخريف من يدعون معارضته ليحصلوا على جزء من الكعكة الدولية المسمومة  .

النص الحرفي لمبادرة جديدة وافق عليها شطرا الوطن
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مبادرة اللجنة العملية الفلسطينية ( المملكة النرويجية ) لحل الأزمة الفلسطينية
أولا / المبادرة تقوم على قاعدة إصلاح وتدارك العار الذي حل بالقضية الفلسطينية .
ثانيا / المبادرة موجهة إلى حركة فتح وحماس في ما هو مطلوب منهما انجازه .
ثالثا / تلتحق باقي التنظيمات والقوى الفلسطينية بالمبادرة بعد اتفاق الطرفين الرئيسيين فتح وحماس. 
رابعا / هذه المبادرة رزمة واحدة لا يجوز القبول ببعضها ورفض بعضها فهي مبنية في مراحلها على أساس واحد. 
خامسا / تعتبر المبادرة في حالة إقرارها من جميع الأطراف وثيقة فلسطينية تاريخية. 
سادسا / المبادرة هي مبادرة فلسطينية خالصة والرقابة على تطبيق بنودها هي رقابة فلسطينية خالصة.
سابعا / يفوض كل طرف بعد دراسة المبادرة من ينوب عنه بصلاحيات كاملة على أن يكون فردا واحدا. 
ثامثا / التزام بالابتعاد عن الإعلام قدر الإمكان هو احد أهم وسائل نجاح المبادرة . 
اللجنة العملية الفلسطينية المملكة النرويجية 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم مبادرة اللجنة العملية الفلسطينية بالمملكة النرويجية للخروج من الأزمة الفلسطينية 
أولا / حركة التحرير الوطني الفلسطيني (فتح) وحركة المقاومة الإسلامية (حماس): إن الصراع الدموي الذي وقع بين الحركتين وما نتج عنه من أحداث مؤلمة ستبقى نتائجها ماثلة على مستقبل الشعب الفلسطيني وكل انجازاته الماضية , لذا فإن الخوض في جدال حول من يتحمل المسؤولية ما هو إلا مضيعة للوقت وخسارة تضاف إلى سلسلة الخسارات والانتكاسات التي حلت بشعبنا مؤخرا وليس اقلها إسالة الدم الفلسطيني بايدى فلسطينية , ويبقى الكل المتداخل بالشأن الفلسطيني على الصعيد المحلى يتحمل جزءا من المسؤولية التاريخية عما جرى ولأن جل ما نستطيع الآن مجتمعين هو الإصلاح وترتيب البيت الفلسطيني على أسس متينة وسليمة وإعادة صياغة القضية الفلسطينية بشكل يمكنها من الصمود وتحقيق التقدم , فإننا جميعا نترك للأجيال القادمة وللتاريخ أن يحاسب كل من أجرم بحق أخيه , ونفتح صفحة جديدة أساسها الأول أننا نعتذر جميعا إلى الله ونطلب الغفران ونعتذر من شعبنا على كل الأحداث المؤلمة التي وقعت ونتعاهد على التطبيق الآمين للبنود الواردة أدناه دونما خلل أو تخطيط باطن للانقلاب على اى بند أو المراوغة أو السماح بتدخل خارجي . 
تتكون المبادرة من عدة مراحل ومجموعة أيام يتطلب نجاحها تطبيق دقيق لكل مرحلة والتزام دقيق لذا يتوجب على كل تنظيم وحزب فلسطيني التالي :
1/ دراسة المبادرة دراسة دقيقة وتهيئة ظروفه داخليا للتطبيق الآمين لبنودها.
2/ تسمية شخصية تنوب عن الفصيل مفوضة تفويضا كاملا بالتوقيع واتخاذ القرار.
3/ الالتزام والزام عناصره بتطبيق كل البنود ورفع الغطاء التنظيمي عن كل من يتجاوز أو يحاول إعاقة تطبيق بنود الاتفاقية . 
بعد التشاور مع جميع الأطراف تحدد اللجنة العملية الفلسطينية اليوم الأول لبدء تنفيذ الاتفاقية اليوم الأول اجتماع في غزة يضم كل الشخصيات التي سمتها التنظيمات والأحزاب الفلسطينية لتنوب عنها في تطبيق مراحل الاتفاقية بحضور ممثلي اللجنة العملية الفلسطينية بما أن الواقع الفلسطيني لا يتمتع بالسيادة الكاملة التي تمكنه من تطبيق كل مراحل المبادرة دون ضمان حيادية الطرف الاسرائيلى وأطراف أخرى 
لذا سيناقش هذا الاجتماع وعلى مدار ثلاث ساعات التالي : 
آليات وسبل تطبيق هدنة مع الطرف الاسرائيلى مدتها عشر سنوات يمتنع فيها كل الأطراف عن ممارسة الأعمال العسكرية ضد الطرف الاسرائيلى وطرق إبلاغ كل طرف لعناصره بأن خرق الاتفاقية هو مساس بالأمن القومي الفلسطيني وتحديد وتسمية الإجراءات العقابية بحق المخالفين
يدعو المجتمعين بعد الاجتماع إلى مؤتمر صحفي مقتضب لاطلاع الجمهور الفلسطيني على إعلان الهدنة دون الدخول في تفاصيل أخرى والإعلان للعالم والشعب الفلسطيني أن المجتمعين بمن ينوبون عنهم وجهوا كتاب إلى الرئيس الفلسطيني بتفويضه بإعلام الجانب الاسرائيلى بالهدنة والعمل على جعلها متبادلة والتأكيد على وقف إطلاق الصورايخ من الاراضى الفلسطينية تجاه إسرائيل وكل عمل عسكري وان التنظيمات الفلسطينية قررت انتهاج النضال السياسي خلال فترة الهدنة .
بعد انتهاء المؤتمر الصحفي لممثلي التنظيمات واطلاع السيد الرئيس على ما توصل إليه المجتمعون ( حيث يجب إرسال نسخة من ما تم التوصل إليه للسيد الرئيس قبل المؤتمر الصحفي) يدعو الرئيس الفلسطيني إلى مؤتمر صحفي بعد مؤتمر ممثلي الفصائل بثلاث ساعات يعلن فيه قبوله للكتاب ومطلب الفصائل ويؤكد ذلك ويقوم بإجراءات فورية لتفعيل الهدنة انتهى اليوم الأول 
اليوم الثاني : صباحا: اجتماع يضم ممثلي فتح وحماس ومندوب اللجنة العملية الفلسطينية فقط ويكون مكان الاجتماع غزة على أن يستمر الاجتماع لمدة ساعة واحدة فقط على أن يناقش الاجتماع التالي : 
اعتبار كل الأحداث التي نتجت عن استيلاء حماس على غزة كأنها لم تكن وان قوات حماس في مرحلة انتقالية لإعادة السلطة في غزة للسلطة الفلسطينية لحين ترتيب الإجراءات بين مختلف القوى لترتيب الأوضاع في قطاع غزة . 
بعدها يتم الدعوة إلى مؤتمر صحفي يعلن فيه المجتمعون أن الانقلاب قد انتهى وان قوات حماس ستبقى تسيطر بشكل مؤقت على غزة لحين ترتيب الإجراءات اللازمة لانتقال السلطات وفقط هذا دون الخوض في تفاصيل
ظهرا : اجتماع يضم ممثلي كافة الفصائل ومندوبي اللجنة العملية الفلسطينية ويتم فيه التالي :
1/ يتم الاتفاق فيه على تشكيل جيش الدفاع الفلسطيني .
2/ انضمام الأمن الوطني سابقا إلى هذا الجيش .
3/ انضمام القوة التنفيذية الحالية إلى هذا الجيش .
4/ انضمام من يرغب من كافة الأجنحة العسكرية للتنظيمات إلى هذا الجيش .
5/ يسمى كل تنظيم مرشحه إلى قيادة الجيش على أن تتوفر فيه الشروط التالية :
أ / أن يكون عسكريا يحمل رتبة عميد على الأقل وخريج كلية عسكرية معروفة .
ب/ أن لا يكون مطلوبا لاى دولة على اى خلفية . 
ج/ أن لا يكون قد عمل برتبته العسكرية سابقا فى غزة او الضفة .
د / تنطبق عليه الشروط الواجب توافرها فى عضو المجلس التشريعى .
د/ أن يكون مستعدا فور اختياره لتقديم استقالته من تنظيمه وقطع اى علاقات تنظيمية ويكون ولائه ولاءا تاما للوطن وللجيش.
6/ يقوم مندوب اللجنة العملية الفلسطينية باستلام الاسماء والتاكد من توافر الشروط فيها ويعمل على اجراء قرعة امام مندوبى الفصائل جميعا ويختار من بين الاوراق ثلاث اسماء : 
- الاول قائدا عاما للجيش 
- الثانى نائبا اول لقائد الجيش 
- الثالث نائبا ثانيا لقائد الجيش 
وتبلغ النتائج فورا من قبل مندوب اللجنة العملية الفلسطينية للرئيس الفلسطينى ليعمل على اصدار قرار بذلك 
7/ يسمى كل تنظيم محاميا ليتم تشكيل لجنة من المحامين بصياغة قانون الجيش فى مدة اسبوع من تاريخه وتقدم الرئاسة كافة التسهيلات اللازمة لذلك .
- يختار المحامين من بينهم بالانتخاب من يراس لجنتهم .
- يقسم المحامين على قطع علاقاتهم التنظيمية خلال فترة عملهم باللجنة .
- يعمل الرئيس الى اصدار قانون بما يتوصل اليه عمل اللجنة
8/ يسمى كل تنظيم اسم مرشحه لتولى قيادة جهاز الشرطة على ان تتوفر فيه الشروط التالية :
أ / ان يكون شرطيا يحمل رتبة عميد على الأقل وخريج كلية شرطية معروفة .
ب/ أن لا يكون مطلوبا لاى دولة على اى خلفية .
ج/ ان لا يكون قد عمل برتبته العسكرية سابقا فى غزة او الضفة .
د / تنطبق عليه الشروط الواجب توافرها فى عضو المجلس التشريعى .
ه/ ان يكون مستعدا فور اختياره لتقديم استقالته من تنظيمه وقطع اى علاقات تنظيمية ويكون ولائه ولاءا تاما للوطن وللجيش. 
9/ يقوم مندوب اللجنة العملية الفلسطينية باستلام الاسماء والتاكد من توافر الشروط فيها ويعمل على اجراء قرعة امام مندوبى الفصائل جميعا ويختار من بين الاوراق ثلاث اسماء : 
- الاول قائدا عاما للشرطة 
- الثانى نائبا اول لقائد الشرطة 
- الثالث نائبا ثانيا لقائد الشرطة 
تبلغ النتائج الى السيد الرئيس ويعمل ما يلزم لاصدار قرار بها وينتهى الاجتماع بمؤتمر صحفى لمندوب اللجنة العملية الفلسطينية يعلن فيه انه قد تم ترشيح اسماء للسيد الرئيس ونحن بانتظار قرار الرئيس انتهى اليوم الثانى
اليوم الثالث : صباحا مؤتمر صحفى لمكتب الرئيس يعلن فيه الناطق باسمه قراره بتعين قائد للجيش والشرطة ولجنة صياغة قانون الجيش ظهرا قبل اجتماع لممثلى جميع الفصائل يصار الى عقد مؤتمر صحفى يتم الاعلان فيه الالتزام بقرار السيد الرئيس وتسهيل عمل قادة الجيش والشرطة ولجنة المحامين ومن ثم يبدا الاجتماع ليتم فيه التالى :
1/ تسليم جميع الاسلحة التى تم الاستيلاء عليها فى المراكز التى يسميها قائد الشرطة والى من يكلفهم بالاستلام ودون نقصان وبحسن نية وتعويض كافة الذخائر التى استهلكت.
2/ الاتفاق على تخزين سلاح كافة الاجنحة العسكرية وكل بطريقته الخاصة طيلة فترة الهدنة على ان يعلم الجميع التالى :
- اى ظهور علنى لهذا السلاح يرفع عنه الغطاء التنظيمى ويتيح للشرطة مستعينة بالجيش بمصادرته 
- ان يتم مراعاة ان لا تخزن تلك الاسلحة فى مناطق سكنية .
3/ تجميد نشاط هذه الاجنحة طيلة فترة الهدنة والتزامها بالقانون .
4/ تقديم كافة العناصر من الامن الوطنى والتنفيذية والاجنحة العسكرية استقالاتها الفورية من تنظيماتها وقطع اى علاقات تنظيمية وبذلك تتعهد التنظيمات على ان يعاقب المخالف ومن تثبث ادانته امام محاكم عسكرية بناءا على لائحة اتهام من النيابة العسكرية وعلى لجنة المحامين اخذ ذلك بعين الاعتبار لحظة صياغة قانون الجيش .
5/ يبلغ مندوب اللجنة العملية الفلسطينية للمجتمعين ثلاثة مرشحين اختارهم السيد الرئيس لقيادة جهاز الامن الداخلى على ان تتوفر فيهم الشروط التالية : 
- ان لا يكونوا قد شغلوا منصب امنى او عسكرى سابقا فى الضفة او غزة 
- ان لا يكونوا على علاقة تنظيمية باى تنظيم بعد اختيارهم 
- ان لا يكونوا مطلوبين لاى دولة فى مخالفات او جرائم او اى نزاع كان 
- تنطبق عليهم الشروط الواجب توفرها فى عضو المجلس التشريعى .
6/ يعمل مندوب اللجنة الى اجراء تصويت على المرشحين ويعلن نتائجه امام الحضور وبذلك ترفع النتائج الى السيد الرئيس لاصدار قراره.
7/ يبلغ مندوب اللجنة الفصائل بقرار السيد الرئيس باسم مدير المخابرات للعلم فقط ونقل اى تحفظات للسيد الرئيس حيث يكون هو صاحب القرار الاوحد بذلك وعلى مدير المخابرات فور تعينه قطع اى علاقات تنظيمية باى تنظيم .
يصاحب هذا اليوم خمس ملاحق سرية يتم الاتفاق عليها شفهيا .
يصار الى مؤتمر صحفى يتم الاعلان فيه عن نتائج هذا اليوم ويختار مندوب اللجنة شخصين للخروج معه الى المؤتمر الصحفى بعد الاتفاق ضمنيا عن ما يجب الاعلان عنه انتهى اليوم الثالث
اليوم الرابع صباحا 
1/ يبدا تنظيم التحاق العناصر بالشرطة والجيش وتسليم الاسلحة ويتم ذلك بالتنسيق بين قادة كافة الاجهزة وممثلى عن التنظيمات افرزوا خصيصا لهذا الشان ويتابع مندوبين تعينهم اللجنة العملية الفلسطينية التطبيق الامين للاتفاق .
2/ وحدهم قادة الشرطة والاجهزة وبما يلزمهم من وقت يسيرون عمل هذه الاجهزة بشكل مؤقت الى حين الانتهاء من اعداد الهيكليات على اسس مهنية بحته
3/ تشكل لجنة مهمتها تحديد مهمام كل جهاز ويسمى اعضاء هذه اللجنة السيد الرئيس على ان يكون جميع اعضائها محايدين ومن الشخصيات المعروفة وطنيا وتتمتع بالاستقلالية
4/ يجب ان ينتهى فى هذا اليوم تسليم كافة المقرات والسلاح وعن العاشرة مساءا الى الاشخاص والجهات التى يحددها قادة الاجهزة فى مؤتمر صحفى مشترك . 
5/ يعمل الجميع وبلا استثناء بحسن نية لانجاح هذا اليوم واجراءاته ووحدها اللجنة العملية الفلسطينية المخولة بالاعلان عن اكتمال هذا اليوم ومن طبقه دون نقصان ومن اخل فيه وبكل شفافيه ليعرف الجمهور الفلسطينى اين يقف قادة تنظيماته من الوفاء بعهودهم معه .
ينتهى هذا اليوم بالمؤتمر الصحفى للجنة العملية الفلسطينية ولها ان تستحدث او تمدد فى اجراءاته حسب الحاجة انتهى اليوم 
اليوم الخامس صباحا مؤتمر صحفى لممثلى كافة التنظيمات يتم الاعلان فيه عن انتهاء الانقلاب وعودة الامن الى غزة ظهرا اجتماع لممثلى التنظيمات واللجنة وممثل عن السيد الرئيس يتم فيه التالى :
1/ تفوض كافة القوى والتنظيمات الرئيس الفلسطينى بادارة ملف المفاوضات الفلسطينى طيلة فترة الهدنه وبما يراه مناسبا بناءا على الشروط التالية : 
- اى اتفاق يخص الوضع النهائى لمدينة القدس يخضع لموافقة المجلس التشريعى ثم المجلس الوطنى ومن ثم يحال لاستفتاء شعبى فى الداخل والخارج ولا يقر الا بالاغلبية.
- اى اتفاق نهائى يخص قضية اللاجئين يخضع لموافقة المجلس التشريعى والمجلس الوطنى ومن ثم يحال لاستفتاء شعبى فى الداخل والخارج . 
- اى اتفاق يتعلق بحق العودة يخضع لموافقة المجلس التشريعى والوطنى قبل اقراره .
- حرية كل تنظيم وفصيل فى ممارسة النشاط السياسى السلمى لمعارضة اى اتفاق او تايديه والعمل على ذلك بين الجماهير بكل حرية بما لا يمس بالقانون والامن العام وحق كل الفصائل باللجوء للقضاء الفلسطينى لاستصدار قرارات يرون من الضرورى استصدارها لوقف اى نشاط يعارضونه مع احترام جميع الاطراف لاحكام القضاء.
2/ تسلم حركة حماس اسماء ثلاث مرشحين ليختار السيد الرئيس واحدا من بينهم نائبا له وفى حالة عدم موافقة السيد الرئيس على اى من الاسماء تعاد العملية والترشيح الى ان يتم الموافقة على اسم وعلى اساس ان لا يتم ذلك اكثر من عشر مرات وعلى ان لا يتم اختيار المرشح من اسماء رفضت فى مرات سابقة . 
3/ يتعهد الرئيس بالاعلان عن اسم نائب اول له من المرشحين الذين تقدمهم حركة حماس فور وقوع موافقته على احد الاسماء وفى المدة القصوى المحددة للتكرار .
4/ يسمى مندوب اللجنة العملية الفلسطينية اسماء ثلاث قضاة لوضع تشريع لصلاحيات نائب الرئيس وترفع بعدها للسيد الرئيس لاصدار قانون بها على ان يراعى المهنية البحتة فى ذلك القانون .
5/ يسمى كل تنظيم مرشح له للعمل فى مناصب يحدهها الرئيس فى مكتب الرئاسة على ان يكون مسميات المناصب واختصاتها ومن يشغلها من المرشحين من صلاحيات الرئيس وحده . انتهى اليوم على ان تطبق نتائجه فى حد اقصى خمسة ايام من انتهاؤه 
اليوم السادس صباحا اجتماع لممثلى التنظيمات واللجنة العملية الفلسطينية وهو اجتماع مهم جدا على الجميع ان يعمل بروح ايجابية لنجاحه ويتم فيه التالى :
ان المجلس التشريعى بتركيبته الحالية ووجود اكثر من ثلثى اعضاؤه خلف القضبان غير قادر على القيام بواجباته ومسؤولياته وان بقائه على حاله يعتبر دربا من دروب مجافاة الواقع وان كان مؤلما ولكن هناك الكثير من الامور الحياتية والاجراءات التشريعية التى تمس بحياة الشعب الفلسطينى بحاجة الى اتخاذ اجراءات فعلية وضرورية تجاهها زد على ذلك ان الرئاسة ستكون مكلفة بملف التفاوض وهناك الكثير من التقويم والمصادقة على الاتفاقيات تتطلب فيما تتطلب مجلسا تشريعيا قويا قادرا على القيام بواجباته لذا على المجتمعين القيام بتوفير السبل اللازمة لما يلى :
1/ الطلب الى السيد الرئيس باصدار قانون بحل المجلس التشريعى نظرا لتغيب اكثر من ثلثى اعضائه .
2/ الطلب الى السيد الرئيس باصدار قانون بحل الحكومتين فى رام الله وغزة وتكليف السيد فياض بتصريف اعمال نصف الوزارات على ان يسميها وتكليف السيد هنية بتصريف اعمال نصف الوزارت المتبقى على ان يسميها .
3/ الطلب الى السيد الرئيس باجراء انتخابات تشريعية خلال سنة من تاريخ حل المجلس بما يعطى فرصة لهدوء النفوس ونسيان الاحتقان وفرصة الجميع بممارسة نشاطه السياسى فى جو ايجابى وغير متشنج . 
4/ يفترض ان يبدى السيد الرئيس قدرا كبيرا من الايجابية تجاه مطالب ممثلى التنظيمات وان يعمل على تحقيقها .
ثانيا / الحكومة الفلسطينية الجديدة المؤقتة وطبيعتها اليوم الثامن يجتمع مساء ممثلى الفصائل والاحزاب للاتفاق على التالى :
1/ ان تكون الحكومة الجديدة بكافة اعضائها غير حزبية ولا ينتمى اعضائها الى اى تنظيم .
2/ ان تكون حكومة عمرها ثلاث سنوات تكون مهمتها ترتيب البيت الفلسطينى .
3/ للمجلس التشريعى بعد انقضاء مدة الثلاث سنوات ان يجدد للحكومة او يسحب الثقة منها .
4/ ان يكون جميع اعضائها من فلسطينى اوروبا وامريكا واستراليا بما يعطيها حرية الحركة وقوة التاثير .
5/ ان تكون مصغرة قدر الامكان للابتعاد عن الجمود والبيوقراطية 0.
6/ ان يصدر السيد الرئيس وبالتشاور مع نائبه للاسترشاد قرارا وتكليفا لرئيسها ليقدم تشكيلته الوزارية 
7/ تكون اهم مهام هذه الحكومة تتركز على ما يلى :
أ – التاكد مع عدم وجود علاقات تنظيمية لجميع موظفى السلطة باى تنظيم وان ولائهم لخدمة الجمهور . 
ب – فتح خط اتصال مكثف مع الدول العربية لايجاد حلول لاحلال العمالة الفلسطينية فى هذه الدول بدلا من تبعيتها السابقة والاتفاق على نسب ثابثة للتوظيف السنوى .
ت – العمل على تعزيز دور القضاء وتطوير مهنية الشرطة وتقليص اعدادها بتحويل الزيادة للجيش واحلال القانون فى المجتمع وتطوير النقابات بمختلف اطيافها وتعزيز العمل المدنى والمجتمعى .
ث – العمل على وضع خطة ثلاثية لانعتاق الاقتصاد الفلسطينى من اعتماده على المساعدات وايجاد بدائل استثمارية واتفاقيات تقلل مع اعتماد الشعب الفلسطينى على مساعدة الاخرين فى رواتبه واقتصاده مما يعزز استقلال القرار السياسى الفلسطينى .
ج – العمل على فك الارتباط الاقتصادى باسرائيل تدريجيا وخلق بدائل اخرى اكثر ايجابية وتطورا فى مواجهة الازمات .
ح – العمل مع الدول الصديقة على اقامة مصانع فى مناطق السلطة لاستيعاب العمالة .
خ- تشجيع الاستثمار وجذب رؤوس الاموال الفلسطينية والعمل على انعتاق القطاع الخاص .
د – تخصيص ما يصلح من خدمات السلطة ونقل امتيازاتها وفق القانون للقطاع الخاص .
ذ – تشغيل ميناء غزة البحرى ومطار غزة الدولى والعمل على استقلال المعابر فلسطينيا مع دول الجوار .
ر- الحفاظ على علاقة حسن الجوار مع كل من يجاور مناطق السلطة .
س- القيام بخطة اصلاح السفارات على اساس اعطائها قدرات على تغطية مصاريفها بنفسها ومن خلال استثمارات تابعة .
ش – اعادة التفاوض على حقل الغاز مقابل شواطىء غزة والدخول فى مفاوضات جدية مع برتش غاز حول الحقوق الفلسطينية فى هذا الحقل الذى تؤكد الدراسات جميعها على قدرته على الانتقال بالاقتصاد الفلسطينى نقلة نوعية وخلق عمالة كبرى .
ص – التواصل مع الشتات الفلسطينى وتوفير معلومات كاملة عنه وعن امكانياته واوضاعه واستغلالها ايجابيا .
ض – خلق الية تنسيق وقنوات اتصال ذات فعالية مع منظمة التحرير والمجلس الوطنى الفلسطينى والعمل المشترك على اعادة صياغة المشروع الوطنى الفلسطينى ومؤسساته .
ط- تقديم برنامج كامل والخضوع للمحاسبة عليه سنويا وفيما انجز منه .
ظ- والاهم من كل ما سبق اعادة الكثير من الاعتبارات الاخلاقية للشارع الفلسطينى والتى فقدت على مدار الاعوام السابقة وتعمل على تشكيل المجلس الاعلى للاعلام بالتعاون مع نقابة الصحافيين والتاكد من ان اهم واجباته احلال ثقافة المحبة بين ابناء الشعب الفلسطينى وشيوع ثقافة البناء والازدهار .
8/ يتعامل الرئيس بكل ايجابية مع المقترح ويكلف اسما بمعرفته لتشكيل الحكومة المؤقتة . انتهى اليوم
ثالثا / المجلس الوطنى الفلسطينى ومنظمة التحرير
ا/ برلمان الشعب، المجلس الوطني الفلسطيني هو أعلى سلطة تقريرية وتشريعية ورقابية في المنظمة. 
(ب) قيادة الشعب، فاللجنة التنفيذية هي أعلى سلطة قيادية وإجرائية وتنظيمية في المنظمة. 
وبهذه الصفة، فإن اللجنة التنفيذية هي حاكمة السلطة الفلسطينية ومرشدتها والساهرة على حسن أدائها بما يحقق الأهداف العليا للميثاق الوطني الفلسطيني.
(ج) ممثل الشعب، فالمنظمة من خلال مؤسساتها وأجهزتها هي الممثل الشرعي لشعب فلسطين، ولها وحدها الصفة والصلاحية للتفاوض باسمه مع الدول والحكومات والهيئات الدولية من خلال من تفوضه من حكومة او رئاسة او اشخاص.
(ه) عدم جواز الجمع بين عضوية اللجنة التنفيذية وسائر أجهزة المنظمة من جهة ورئاسة وعضوية الحكومة في السلطة الفلسطينية من جهةٍ اخرى. وفقط للرئيس الجمع .
يعاد بناء المنظمة وفق الأسس الإجرائية الآتية: 
(أ) تتوافق القوى الفلسطينية الحية على تأليف لجنة وطنية تحضيرية مؤلفة من 30 شخصية فلسطينية مستقلة من بين أعضاء الهيئات التدريسية و الاتحادات النقابية والمهنية الفلسطينية الذين لا يشغلون ولم يسبق لهم ان شغلوا مناصب قيادية مدنية أو عسكرية في المنظمة أو في السلطة، مهمتها إجراء أوسع المشاورات من أجل وضع نظام القواعد الإجرائية لانتخاب أعضاء المجلس الوطني الفلسطيني. 
(ب) ترفع اللجنة التحضيرية نظام القواعد الإجرائية لانتخاب أعضاء المجلس الوطني إلى اللجنة التنفيذية للمنظمة للمصادقة عليه واعتماده دونما تعديل ووضعه موضع التنفيذ. 
كما تقوم بتوزيعه على مختلف التنظيمات العاملة داخل المنظمة وخارجها.
(ج) يرتكز نظام القواعد الإجرائية لانتخاب أعضاء المجلس الوطني على أساس ان يقوم الفلسطينيون حيثما يتواجدون، داخل فلسطين وخارجها، بالتصويت للوائح مرشحين بعدد أعضاء المجلس كحدّ أقصى، مؤلفة من قوائم فصائل واحزاب أو لمستقلين خارج التنظيمات أو للوائح ائتلافية تضم احزاب ومستقلين، على ان يؤلف شعب فلسطين كله بشتى مجتمعاته وجماعاته وأفراده دائرة انتخابية واحدة، وأن تحتسب نتائج الاقتراع على أساس قواعد التمثيل النسبي لتأمين صحة التمثيل الشعبي وعدالته. 
(د) إذا أخفقت اللجنة التنفيذية للمنظمة، لأي سبب من الأسباب، في المصادقة على نظام القواعد الإجرائية لانتخاب أعضاء المجلس ووضعه موضع التنفيذ خلال مهلة أقصاها ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ إحالته عليها، تقوم اللجنة التحضيرية بإستفتاء مختلف قيادات التنظيمات الفلسطينية العاملة على النظام المذكور خلال شهر من تاريخ انتهاء المهلة المعطاة للجنة التنفيذية. 
وإذا حصل النظام على موافقة غالبية التنظيمات بالتشاور ، يصار إلى وضعه موضع التنفيذ سواء وافقت اللجنة التنفيذية على ذلك لاحقاً او عارضته لأي سبب من الأسباب. 
وتتولى اللجنة التحضيرية إجراء العملية الانتخابية ومراقبتها بالتعاون مع التنظيمات السياسية والاتحادات النقابية والمهنية التي وافقت على نظام القواعد الإجرائية لانتخاب أعضاء المجلس الوطني. 
ه- يدعى الأعضاء المنتخبون إلى الإجتماع خلال مدة أقصاها شهران من تاريخ إعلان النتائج، فيقوم أول مجلس وطني فلسطيني ذو طابع تأسيسي ديمقراطي في تاريخ فلسطين المعاصر.
(و) للمجلس الوطني الجديد ان يعدّل النظم الإجرائية المعتمدة في انتخاب رئيسه وأعضاء مكتبه وانتخاب أعضاء اللجنة التنفيذية وسائر الهيئات المنبثقة منه أو ان يقوم بتفعيلها كما هي لضمان الغاية المتوخاة منها. 
(ز) تنظر اللجنة السياسية المنبثقة عن المجلس الوطني في التقرير السياسي والتوصيات المقترح اعتمادها المقدم من اللجنة التحضيرية وتُجري عليه التعديلات اللازمة قبل عرضه على الهيئة العامة للمجلس من أجل مناقشته وإقراره. 
وعلى هذا الاساس يتم اصلاح المنظمة وحصول كل تنظيم على تمثيله فيها وفى هيئاتها تحتوى المبادرة على الكثير من الملاحق العلنية والسرية والكثير الكثير من التفاصيل وبمجرد الموافقة عليها يطلع ممثلى اللجنة المعنين على كل تفصيل وملحق فى وقته لنقاشه ويعتبر كل ما سبق هو الخطوط العريضة والاساسية للمبادرة انتهت المبادرة

----------


## amshendy

> اكيد يجب البحث عما يقربنا و الجزيره فيها عيوب الدنيا
> لكن سهله لنتجنب حوار الطرشان ليخرج عباس و يكذب مستندات الجزيرة
> اما عن احوال اهلنا فى غزه فيتحمل مسئوليته من تحالف مع اولمرت
> ارجو ان تقرا مشاركة الاستاذ عاطف هلال


لكى لايكون حوار طرشان ارجو الرد

----------


## د . محمد أيوب

أرجو أن تقرأ بتمعن تلك المبادرة التي يتم طبخها في النرويج راعية اتفاق أوسلو حتى تدرك ان الطرفين وجهان لعملة واحدة وأنهما سيشاركان في الطبخة القادمة وخصوصا بعد موافقة سوريا على حضور مؤتمر الخريف واستعداد أولمرت لإعادة الجولان إلى سوريا ، أما فلسطين فعليه العوض ومنه العوض ، ما فائدة حل لا يعيد إلي مدينتي يافا أو لا يعيدني إليها بعد أن طردت منها  عام 48 وانا طفل ؟ 
أنتم تصرون على أنكم على حق وغيركم على باطل والماء يجري بين أقدام الجميع ولا يشعرون أو يتظاهرون بأنهم لا يشعرون، يبدو أن المكابرة باتت جزءاً من طبيعة تفكيرنا للألسف ، تصرون على أن عباس هو المخطئ الوحيد بينما الجميع غارقون في الخطأ والتواطؤ الصامت أو الصارخ ضد القضية، لأن كل طرف له سيد يرجع إليه ويتلقى التعليمات منه، سبق أن قلت لك : من الأفضل ألا يضيع الإنسان وقته في مماحكات فارغة لأن معالجة معزى أو أرنبة وربما جاموسة أفضل ، على الأقل لأن الحيوان يدرك بغريزته ما يضره وما ينفعه بينما نصفق لمن يدمروننا ، كفاية بأه ولا إيه ؟!!!!

----------


## amshendy

> اكيد يجب البحث عما يقربنا و الجزيره فيها عيوب الدنيا
> لكن سهله لنتجنب حوار الطرشان ليخرج عباس و يكذب مستندات الجزيرة
> اما عن احوال اهلنا فى غزه فيتحمل مسئوليته من تحالف مع اولمرت
> ارجو ان تقرا مشاركة الاستاذ عاطف هلال


ارجو الرد

----------


## د . محمد أيوب

كفاية تعصب ، هل شاهدت الجزيرة مباشر التي لنم تستطع تغطية الشمس بغريال حين بثت المهرجان الخاص بإحياء ذكرى استشهاد ياسر عرفات ، مليون شخص شاركوا معظمهم كانوا بعيدين عن فتح بينما لم يشار العديدون من أبناء فتحهم لأنهم معرضون للملاحقة ، لقد خسرت حماس بتعصبها نفسها وخسرت جماهير الشعب الفلسطيني المحايدة والتي كانت تخاف بطش الميليشيات المسلحة التي أقامت عشرات الحواجز على الطرق لمنع الناس من المشاركة في المهرجان فتوجه الناس سيرا على الأقدام ، وذلك ليس حبا في معاوية ولكن كراهية في علي ، ترى هل كل الشعب الفلسطيني صار خائنا لأنه يؤيد من يتهمونهم بالخيانة ، قرفنا التعصب ، صدقني أن المواطن الفلسطيني كان يعيش جوا من الديمقراطية في ظل السلطة غير موجود في كل البلدان العربية ، كانوا ينتقدون عرفات نقدا لاذعا دون خشية من المحاسبة، فهل يدرك المتعصبون الحقيقة قبل فوات الأون وحين لا ينفع الندم ، ليس لدي وقت للرد على مماحكات كهذه ولست متعصبا لأحد حتى أواجه التعصب بتعصب مثله .
على فكرة ، سقط حتى الآن تسعة أشخاص بالرصاص الذي تطلقه مليشيات حماس عن سطح الجامعة الإسلامية والمسجد المجاور عدا عن عشرات الجرحى والكثيرين ممن تعرضوا للضرب بالهراوات لا لسبب إلا لمشاركتهم في إحياء الذكرى

----------


## amshendy

لاتستطيع ان تخفى انتماءك لفتح و كرهك لحماس لاسباب شخصيه اوضحنها انت سابقا 
لكن يجب ان تدرك اننى لو كنت فى غزه لشاركت فى المهرجان و هذا ليس حبا فى فتح و لا كرها لحماس لكن لاسباب عديده لمواقفه لكنك للان لم ترد و انت من تمارس حوار الطرشان و هذا يجعلنى اكرر عليك نفس السؤال مارايك فيما حدث فى الامم المتحده؟

----------


## the_chemist

ما اتلذى يحدث
إنه ليس بحوار طرشان و لكنه حوار .............. ؟
يا سادة كلا الطرفين عملاء لإسرائيل و أمريكا و ليس بينهم من يريد حل القضية سواء هنية أو عباس لا حماس و لا فتح
كلاهما ضال مضل
و كفاية كلام فيما لا يجدى فمصلحة الطرفين بقاء الوضع كما هو عليه و ليذهب العرب و المصريين خاصة إلي الجحيم
و يكفى إعتراف عرفات في أخريات أيامه بأنه إرتكب أفدح خطأ عندما استجاب لحافظ الأسد و معمر القذافى و صدام حسين بعدم الجلوس في مفاوضات مينا هاوس و السير مع السادات في المفاوضات و كانت تلك إعترافات النهاية المحتومة و ليس تخريفات ميت
هذه هى الحقيقة

----------


## د . محمد أيوب

تحياتي لك 
يبدو أن معظم التنظيمات الفلسطينية أصبحت بيادق شطرنج تحركها أصابع الأمريكان والإسرائيليين ولتذهب فلسطين وشعب فلسطين وليس العرب فقط إلى الجحيم لأن الجميع يرون في فلسطين بقرة حلوب يريدون شفط لبنها ، هم يتصارعون على كراسي وهمية لا قيمة لها .

----------


## amshendy

> ما اتلذى يحدث
> إنه ليس بحوار طرشان و لكنه حوار .............. ؟
> يا سادة كلا الطرفين عملاء لإسرائيل و أمريكا و ليس بينهم من يريد حل القضية سواء هنية أو عباس لا حماس و لا فتح
> كلاهما ضال مضل
> و كفاية كلام فيما لا يجدى فمصلحة الطرفين بقاء الوضع كما هو عليه و ليذهب العرب و المصريين خاصة إلي الجحيم
> و يكفى إعتراف عرفات في أخريات أيامه بأنه إرتكب أفدح خطأ عندما استجاب لحافظ الأسد و معمر القذافى و صدام حسين بعدم الجلوس في مفاوضات مينا هاوس و السير مع السادات في المفاوضات و كانت تلك إعترافات النهاية المحتومة و ليس تخريفات ميت
> هذه هى الحقيقة


اشكرك سيد / كيماوى
ما اتكلم عنه هنا افعال و اقوال و ليست نوايا فكل افعال و اقوال السلطه تؤكد ماتوصف به 
اما اتهامك لحماس بانهم عملا لامريكا 
مش شايف انها كبيره شويه ؟

http://armshendy.montadarabi.com/mon.../topic-t20.htm

----------


## د . محمد أيوب

لاتستطيع ان تخفى انتماءك لفتح و كرهك لحماس لاسباب شخصيه اوضحنها انت سابقا 
لكن يجب ان تدرك اننى لو كنت فى غزه لشاركت فى المهرجان و هذا ليس حبا فى فتح و لا كرها لحماس لكن لاسباب عديده لمواقفه لكنك للان لم ترد و انت من تمارس حوار الطرشان و هذا يجعلنى اكرر عليك نفس السؤال مارايك فيما حدث فى الامم المتحده؟
!!!  
إيه الفتاكة دي ، اكتشفتها لوحدك ، يا أخي اتلهي لأن أهل بلدي يعرفونني ولست نكرة مثلك ولا أختبئ وراء اسم مستعار ، بقولك تسعة ماتوا بتقولي إيه اللي صار في الأمم المتحدة وغيرها من اختراعات الجزيرة، حتى مراسل الجزيرة كان محرجا مما جرى في غزة ولم يستطع أن يؤيد كذبة الشرطة عن بدء فتح بإطلاق النار وقال إنه لم يشاهد اسلحة مع فتح ، اللي اختشوا ماتو ، طيب شوف البشرى السارة لإسرائيل التي أعلنت عنها صحيفة هآرتس ، حل عني يا ابني باين عليك واحد فاضي ،روح العب بعيد عننا ،  للأسف هناك جوقة في أبناء مصر تطبل وتزمر دون أن تعرف الحقيقة،  ما جرى اليوم أو في الماضي هو في صالح فتح يا أغبياء وكأن هناك من يعمل ضد حماس من داخلها .

----------


## د . محمد أيوب

لاتستطيع ان تخفى انتماءك لفتح و كرهك لحماس لاسباب شخصيه اوضحنها انت سابقا 
لكن يجب ان تدرك اننى لو كنت فى غزه لشاركت فى المهرجان و هذا ليس حبا فى فتح و لا كرها لحماس لكن لاسباب عديده لمواقفه لكنك للان لم ترد و انت من تمارس حوار الطرشان و هذا يجعلنى اكرر عليك نفس السؤال مارايك فيما حدث فى الامم المتحده؟
ردي  
إيه الفتاكة دي ، اكتشفتها لوحدك ، يا أخي اتلهي لأن أهل بلدي يعرفونني ولست نكرة مثلك ولا أختبئ وراء اسم مستعار ، بقولك تسعة ماتوا بتقولي إيه اللي صار في الأمم المتحدة وغيرها من اختراعات الجزيرة، حتى مراسل الجزيرة كان محرجا مما جرى في غزة ولم يستطع أن يؤيد كذبة الشرطة عن بدء فتح بإطلاق النار وقال إنه لم يشاهد اسلحة مع فتح ، اللي اختشوا ماتو ، طيب شوف البشرى السارة لإسرائيل التي أعلنت عنها صحيفة هآرتس ، حل عني يا ابني باين عليك واحد فاضي ،روح العب بعيد عننا ،  للأسف هناك جوقة في أبناء مصر تطبل وتزمر دون أن تعرف الحقيقة،  ما جرى اليوم أو في الماضي هو في صالح فتح يا أغبياء وكأن هناك من يعمل ضد حماس من داخلها .

----------


## amshendy

> يا أخي اتلهي لأن أهل بلدي يعرفونني ولست نكرة مثلك ولا أختبئ وراء اسم مستعار ،.


شكرا 






> للأسف هناك جوقة في أبناء مصر تطبل وتزمر دون أن تعرف الحقيقة،   ،.


الله يسامحك




> ما جرى اليوم أو في الماضي هو في صالح فتح


وهذا يؤكد ان من فعلها هم من فتح




> يا أغبياء


وَعِبَادُ الرَّحْمَنِ الَّذِينَ يَمْشُونَ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ هَوْنًا وَإِذَا خَاطَبَهُمُ الْجَاهِلُونَ قَالُوا سَلَامًا {63}
                                                                                          صدق الله العظيم 

سلاما


http://armshendy.montadarabi.com/montada-f12/

----------


## atefhelal

> """"""""""........................................  ................
> ..................................................  ........................
> >>>>>>>>>>> > ......... تصرون على أن عباس هو المخطئ الوحيد بينما الجميع غارقون في الخطأ والتواطؤ الصامت أو الصارخ ضد القضية، لأن كل طرف له سيد يرجع إليه ويتلقى التعليمات منه ، سبق أن قلت لك : من الأفضل ألا يضيع الإنسان وقته في مماحكات فارغة لأن معالجة معزى أو أرنبة وربما جاموسة أفضل ، على الأقل لأن الحيوان يدرك بغريزته ما يضره وما ينفعه بينما نصفق لمن يدمروننا ، كفاية بأه ولا إيه ؟!!!!


*معك كل الحق فى تلك العبارة ، وهى عبارة صادقة تعكس مرارة الحقيقة والواقع .. فقد فقدنا جميعا مع تنامى ضعفنا وهواننا ، ومع العربدة الأمريكية الصهيونية .. مايطلقون عليه لفظ السيادة ، وأصبح مستحيلا أن نكون- حكاما أو شعوبا - سادة لمصالحنا .. وأفرز النظام العالمى الجديد الذى تهيمن عليه العصابة الأمريكية الصهيونية حكاما ضعافا لايمتد بصرهم إلى أبعد من أقدامهم ، قدموا -عن عجز - لشعوبهم المقهورة أملا كالسراب ، يدور كله حول مايقدمه هذا النظام من نوايا مسمومة مغموسة ببعض العسل ، وببعض مايسمونه بالمعونات الإنسانية ،  وأصبح ذلك كله  ممثلا لمجرد قشة يتعلق بها العجزة والقاعدون أو أصحاب المصالح . ذلك بعد أن أصبح العرب جميعا عاجزين غير قادرين على مواجهة مايحيط بهم من تغيرات ، فأصاب الشلل أدمغتهم وإراتهم وأعجزهم تماما عن  فهم مايدور حولهم وضدهم ....*

*ويصبح السؤال هو : إن كان قد أصابنا كل هذا العجز والضعف  والهزال ، وأصبح لامحالة فى أن نختار سيدا نركن إليه فى إدارة أمورنا والتحكم فى دفة مراكبنا .. فهل عدمنا حتى حرية الإختيار ، وأصبح لامحالة من اختيار أولمرت وبوش وكونداليزا  لهذه المهمة ... !! .*

----------


## amshendy

عندما يكون العدو واضح فما احب وافضل ايسر الشهاده فى سبيل الله
اما عنما يكون العدو اياد العلاوى او موفق الربيعى او عباس المالكى او دحلان كرزاى ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ....................................
تفضلوا الى هذا الرابط و رجاء الترجمه
http://theunitedstatesofmonsters.blo...1_archive.html

----------


## amshendy

دكتور ايوب ارجو من الله ان يكون قد ذهب عنك الغضب و هدات و اطمئن قلبك برحمة الله 
و ادعوك الى التوقف قليلا  فقد تعودت فى حياتى ان اتوقف فى محطات لمراجعة نفسى لحساب الذات و تقييم الواقع و من حولى من احداث و ربما ندمت على بعض الاقوال و الافعال وحمدت الله ان مد فى اجلى لاتوقف و اتوب عنها 
دكتور ايوب
تشكو من سوء حال الاخوة فى غزة 
اتفق معك تماما ولكن هناك فى مصر التى ليست تحت الاحتلال و الحصار من هم اسوا حالا ممن فى غزه 
و اؤكد لك مره اخرى هناك فى مصر التى ليست تحت الاحتلال و الحصار من هم اسوا حالا ممن فى غزه
ولا تقول هدم منازل و اغتصاب ارض و هتك عرض لان من فى المنتدى يعلمون صدق ما اقول  المصيبه فى حكامنا 
و المثل العامى يقول المش ......................... 
تتهمنى بمساندة حماس و هذا شرف لا ادعيه و بطوله لا انكرها 
كما اساند فتح و الجهاد و حزب الله  ضد اليهود لا ضد اخوتهم الفلسطينيين 
و حتى لو كان ذلك فى بعض الاحيان بالدعاء 
انظر هذا مشرف لا اعتقد ان هناك من باع نفسه اكتر من مشرف ( الا واحد فقط ) الا يذكرك بشاه ايران
الا يذكرك بياسر عرفات عندما كرموه بنوبل اليهود ثم قتلوه ذليلا محاصرا 
هؤلاء هم من لاعهد و لا دين لهم 
ارجو ان تكون قد هدات لتتوقف قليلا لتراجع الاحداث من فلسطين الى افغانستان الى العراق الى لبنان الى مصر و الى كل العالم العربى و الاسلامى دعائى لك بالنصر المبين

----------

